# Coronado Customz! Yuma,Az



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We are a small shop here in Yuma, Az. We will handle all your lowrider needs from basic street cars to tripple digit hoppers we do it all! We also carry a full inventory of hydraulic parts to serve your needs. "No Job To Big Or Small" Check us out!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin: " As seen on TV"


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Little 3-pump basic set-up for a costomer from out of town!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Molded and chromed Caddy uppers for another out of town costomer


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Axel and set-up Re-do for a Goodtimes CC member!


----------



## Don Pedro

More pics wil be up later on. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Stress points and extended uppers for a street 90's Caprice


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Coronado Customz has them Prestolite Plus motors in stock and ready to ship Today!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We are Arizona's only Authorized Distributor for the Del Toro Bladder Pump. Always in stock! For the serious Hopper!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Standard Chrome Street Motors in stock too!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

More inventory added daily! like these boxes off Saco motors that just walked through the door :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Blow-proofs all day! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 07:52 AM~20422520
> *We are Arizona's only Authorized Distributor for the Del Toro Bladder Pump.  Always in stock!  For the serious Hopper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Don Pedro

Stay tuned for more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We also carry the Adel II for those Ballers out there :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*FINALLY YOU GOT YOUR GUYS OWN TOPIC,YOU GUYS DO GREAT WORK 2 THUMBS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 AM~20422520
> *We are Arizona's only Authorized Distributor for the Del Toro Bladder Pump.  Always in stock!  For the serious Hopper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 04:09 PM~20424953
> *We also carry the Adel II  for those Ballers out there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good lookin dump :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20427472
> *Thats a good lookin dump :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! We also keep the Adex in Stock so that the Adel II doesnt feel so lonely! :biggrin: What up Ron? :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Cant sell square dumps without the accessory's :happysad:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20427634
> *Yes sir!  We also keep the Adex in Stock so that the Adel II doesnt feel so lonely! :biggrin:  What up Ron? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rite, can't go wrong with either. Both some Great Quality products, and 100% USA made. Unlike some of the stories  

Built for Lowriders by lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20427818
> *Rite, can't go wrong with either. Both some Great Quality products, and 100% USA made. Unlike some of the stories
> 
> Built for Lowriders by lowriders :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 26 2011, 04:09 PM~20425365
> *FINALLY YOU GOT YOUR GUYS OWN TOPIC,YOU GUYS DO GREAT WORK 2 THUMBS UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. We were just waiting to get some issuses locked in and get the the inventory up for quick delivery and making sure the shop was up and running at 100%. You know we got the del Toro families back. Thanks to big ron at black magic for backing us up. That's my white nikka! :biggrin: 
before I forget we also have interstate workaholics in stock!


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2011, 08:39 PM~20427818
> *Rite, can't go wrong with either. Both some Great Quality products, and 100% USA made. Unlike some of the stories
> 
> Built for Lowriders by lowriders :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big ron.we might need a few more adell 2. We running low. I have mike call in another small order. You know. Do we need to hook up a uhaul to the duramax for the next trip? Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Looking good Don Pedro


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 26 2011, 09:37 PM~20428473
> *Looking good Don Pedro
> *


Thanks sergio. And tell rudy that the shop dog name is Chico not lassie
That dog has issues as it is.lol.when r coming down to the YUMA heat?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Taking the highest bid on 2-Marzzochi #11's :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 12:22 AM~20420745
> *We are a small shop here in Yuma, Az.  We will handle all your lowrider needs from basic street cars to tripple digit hoppers we do it all!  We also carry a full inventory of hydraulic parts to serve your needs. "No Job To Big Or Small"  Check us out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw this ride in action el cabron si brinca :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Apr 26 2011, 09:40 PM~20428513
> *Thanks sergio. And tell rudy that the shop dog name is Chico not lassie
> That dog has issues as it is.lol.when r coming down to the YUMA heat?
> *


probably when its at is worst mid summer lol


----------



## Don Pedro

We also have a partner that makes custom trailers as per your needs. Pm me for sizes and prices
Trailers are made here in YUMA az..


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

#9 Marzzochi Gladius :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

13" whitewalls just added to the inventory! Hit us up! They are going quick!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Coronado Customz Got them BMH Comp Cylinders on hand too!


----------



## Don Pedro

Instock cyilnders range from 6 inch street cylinders up to 24 inch fat sticks.
And all the hardware needed from powerballs to donuts.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:boink:


----------



## Elco

do u have a price list for ur pruduct


----------



## Don Pedro

Sorry but at this time if you have a part or product you are interested we can quote you a price on a pm. This is also due to the changing prices and aviablity on parts and we carry 3 brands of product.


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## joemata

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Morning Bump :boink:


----------



## Don Pedro

:buttkick: 
Hello


----------



## B Town Fernie

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro+Apr 26 2011, 10:25 PM~20428342-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. We were just waiting to get some issuses locked in and get the the inventory up for quick delivery and making sure the shop was up and running at 100%. You know we got the del Toro families back. Thanks to big ron at black magic for backing us up. That's my white nikka! :biggrin:
> before I forget we also have interstate workaholics in stock!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imma NINJA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Don [email protected] 26 2011, 10:30 PM~20428410
> *Thanks big ron.we might need a few more adell 2. We running low. I have mike call in another small order. You know. Do we need to hook up a uhaul to the duramax for the next trip? Lol. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jorge doing chrome run tonite :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 10:41 PM~20428530
> *Taking the highest bid on 2-Marzzochi #11's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They high as Giraffe pussy  
I'd hold on to them for your own car???? A comet must have hit Italy and killed the dinosaurs over...hahahaha


----------



## Don Pedro

We are going to post up overstock items this weakens. I will be in the lab all day tomorrow so pm me or call the shop at 9285808196


----------



## Mr.Brown

:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## THE ONE

What's up DON PEDRO


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@May 1 2011, 08:21 PM~20462265
> *What's up DON PEDRO
> *



What's good bro.


----------



## THE ONE

just been cleaning out my storage, and getting stuff moved on.


----------



## Don Pedro

:machinegun: bin laden


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

This is a hoppos 2 pump set up that belongs to a customer of mine that is loosing his home and has sold his car. The set up has not been installed. He had assembled it when u bought it.-He has been moving so pumps have minor scatches.
Heres what it has.2 hoppos pumps with black tanks,2 chrome street motors,gears look like #9's but have no name engraved.2 chrome 8"st cylinders,2 chrome 6" st cylinders,4 switches and panel,switch wire,4 dumps,front hoses,rear hoses,return hoses,all the fittings needed,4 donuts,4 reg cups and 4 accumax solenoids,2 air stems,4 pump mount bolts,4 cup mount bolts.
--complete kit shipped in the US $865--pumps are here at the shop.


----------



## Don Pedro

Heres a redoe we did for a customer here in town.We ripped out his worn out oil leaking set up and cut out the old pump rack.
Fabricated a new pump rack,rewired the set up,new cce 10 switch box and 2 new showtime pump we had on the shelf.--also had to patch up the (mounting holes) in the truck and shot it with some flat black paint.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 2 2011, 09:56 AM~20465777
> *:machinegun:  bin laden
> *


Need to find the 1 that the smiley blows up...Navy Seals aim for the grape, and an AR 15 will pop your head like a cherry :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Watch out for the new hopper coming out real soon!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Interstate Workaholic Batteries always in stock @ Coronado Customz


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 08:33 PM~20427746
> *Cant sell square dumps without the accessory's :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the plugs????


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@May 3 2011, 10:58 PM~20480992
> *how much for the plugs????
> *



$40
shipping is extra


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## y928

you still got tires in stock? will u sell em in pairs or just sets? how much for some 8 inch cylinders installed?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by y928_@May 4 2011, 10:38 PM~20487404
> *you still got tires in stock? will u sell em in pairs or just sets? how much for some 8 inch cylinders installed?
> *


tires sold in sets only.


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by y928_@May 4 2011, 09:38 PM~20487404
> *you still got tires in stock? will u sell em in pairs or just sets? how much for some 8 inch cylinders installed?
> *




I sent u a pm.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Anybody need 13" tires Coronado Customz got you!!!


----------



## ChevyRider82

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 5 2011, 10:35 AM~20490285
> *Anybody need 13" tires Coronado Customz got you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of 4


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by ChevyRider82_@May 5 2011, 01:32 PM~20491015
> *how much for a set of 4
> *


250.00 SET carry-out


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Back to the Topp!! :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Been a good morning here @ Coronado Customz. UPS truck is leaving LOADED today!! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Do you guys do any painting


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 6 2011, 02:59 PM~20498526
> *Do you guys do any painting
> *


 :no: just Fabrication and parts...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 6 2011, 03:31 PM~20498699
> *:no: just Fabrication and parts...
> *


???? made be comin up???? LMK playa :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2011, 05:01 PM~20499142
> *???? made be comin up???? LMK playa :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## rider1Vlife

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 6 2011, 07:53 PM~20500386
> *:biggrin:
> *


i
I SEE YOU GUYS HAVE YOUR OWN TOPIC NOW, THATS GOOD YOU GUYS CAN SHOW EVERYONE HOW YOU GUYS GET DOWN.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by rider1Vlife_@May 7 2011, 04:49 AM~20502043
> *:0  :0
> i
> I SEE YOU GUYS HAVE YOUR OWN TOPIC NOW, THATS GOOD YOU GUYS CAN SHOW EVERYONE HOW YOU GUYS GET DOWN..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 25 2011, 11:38 PM~20420827
> *Molded and chromed Caddy uppers for another out of town costomer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH THIS RUN???


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:420:


----------



## Teamblowme602

hey whats up this is Frank's hydraulics...just letting you know about this after hop
The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama: lunch time


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BREAKFAST :drama:


----------



## Don Pedro

:b


> _Originally posted by rider1Vlife_@May 7 2011, 03:49 AM~20502043
> *:0  :0
> i
> I SEE YOU GUYS HAVE YOUR OWN TOPIC NOW, THATS GOOD YOU GUYS CAN SHOW EVERYONE HOW YOU GUYS GET DOWN..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up bro r u coming to the shop sat? :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## rider1Vlife

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 11 2011, 10:07 AM~20529594
> *:b
> Whats up bro r u coming to the shop sat? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes sir, are you guys going to the phx. show??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Gonna be a busy night at the Ranch today :yes:


----------



## Don Pedro

AGAIN! :uh:


----------



## lukie13

How can I get a hold of u guys


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by lukie13_@May 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20541423
> *How can I get a hold of u guys
> *


928-580-8196 is the Hot Line :happysad:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## ogfunkateer

how much to fully wrap a frame for a 85 regal.


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2011, 01:19 PM~20557393
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good bro. :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by ogfunkateer_@May 15 2011, 11:19 AM~20556896
> *how much to fully wrap a frame for a 85 regal.
> *



Are you looking for s street car frame or a serious hopper frame?


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 15 2011, 01:26 PM~20557416
> *Whats good bro.  :wave:
> *


*THOUGHT YOU GUYS WOULD BE AT THE PHX SHOW CHILLEN.*


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2011, 01:37 PM~20557453
> *THOUGHT YOU GUYS WOULD BE AT THE PHX SHOW CHILLEN.
> *


We got swamped with some last minutes jobs so i stayed behind and put in some work..doing a lot of ac work right now too,cant pass that up.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Just getting in from Phoenix :420: Gonna be a good week for Coronado Customz


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 16 2011, 08:12 AM~20561910
> *Just getting in from Phoenix :420:  Gonna be a good week for Coronado Customz
> *



Did u spend all the singles... :scrutinize:


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup Mike and Pedro havent heard from u vatos in a while how u guys doing??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 16 2011, 01:41 PM~20563599
> *Sup Mike and Pedro havent heard from u vatos in a while how u guys doing??
> *


We still here Ricky getting cars DONE homie :biggrin: dont be a stranger :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup: Thanks again to GOODTIMES CAR CLUB from Yuma Az for throughing down 5 g's last night on customs parts and not even blinking.GOODTIMES are setting the bar in YUMA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wgutierrez

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 18 2011, 12:21 PM~20579294
> *:thumbsup: Thanks again to GOODTIMES CAR CLUB from Yuma Az for throughing down 5 g's last night on customs parts and not even blinking.GOODTIMES are setting the bar in YUMA. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 i still got pocket change left over... saving for next week>>>>>>>>>>>>> GT


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@May 18 2011, 07:16 PM~20581687
> *i still got pocket change left over... saving for next week>>>>>>>>>>>>> GT
> *



:thumbsup: WHATS GOOD BIG WALTER.JUST HIT UP US BRO,YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU. uffin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 18 2011, 11:31 AM~20578645
> *We still here Ricky getting cars DONE homie :biggrin:  dont be a stranger :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



orale....... :thumbsup: i see u guys have alot of good shit at the shop.....whenever i need something i will hit u guys up.. uffin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changeds but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

Gracias a el car club OLDIES TIME de el ejido Hermosillo Mexico for the big purchase today. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro+May 15 2011, 09:17 PM~20559630-->
> 
> 
> 
> We got swamped with some last minutes jobs so i stayed behind and put in some work..doing a lot of ac work right now too,cant pass that up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call Bullshit, Too much partying dont count as work :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 16 2011, 09:12 AM~20561910
> *Just getting in from Phoenix :420:  Gonna be a good week for Coronado Customz
> *


Thanx again *Big Money Mike* for savin my *ass* the this week-end


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20590367
> *I call Bullshit, Too much partying dont count as work :biggrin:
> 
> Thanx again Big Money Mike for savin my ass the this week-end
> *


 :thumbsup: Coronado Customz always come thru...Thought you knew Bigg Player!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 20 2011, 01:35 PM~20593867
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


PJ, What it do Player??? That Elco was workin last Sunday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Coronado Customs will be in Sin City dis weekend hit us up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:420: :squint:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!


----------



## rider1Vlife

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by rider1Vlife_@May 22 2011, 07:21 PM~20606054
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: que onda bro,when you coming down to yuma? :biggrin: 
theres a new mexican chicken spot we need to hit.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 20 2011, 10:45 PM~20597085
> *PJ, What it do Player???  That Elco was workin last Sunday!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks trying to dial it in now for a few more inches :biggrin: 
How's everything goin wit u


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 22 2011, 09:38 PM~20606830
> *Thanks trying to dial it in now for a few more inches  :biggrin:
> How's everything goin wit u
> *


We just got in from Las Vegas, :cheesy: Gonna Be another interesting week here in Arizona  :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 22 2011, 10:47 PM~20607482
> *We just got in from Las Vegas, :cheesy:  Gonna  Be another interesting week here in Arizona   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2011, 10:49 PM~20607964
> *THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....
> 
> FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!
> *


Count on CORONADO CUSTOMS to be there bro.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 23 2011, 08:01 AM~20609428
> *Count on CORONADO CUSTOMS to be there bro.
> *


YOU SEND THAT OUT BRO?


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 23 2011, 12:47 PM~20611071
> *YOU SEND THAT OUT BRO?
> *



 shipped out today. the ol lady dropped it off. ill pm you the tracking number when i get home.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

_*I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO*_


----------



## Don Pedro

OH SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

Price check on a Bigbody rearend. I have a 94 roadmaster.
price for rearend.. how much with and w/o core.. 

COMPLETE REAREND.. AXEL, DRUMS, BACK PLATES, POWERBALLS, REENFORCED, CHROME LIKE PIC.


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 23 2011, 06:32 PM~20613223
> *Price check on a Bigbody rearend. I have a 94 roadmaster.
> price for rearend.. how much with and w/o core..
> 
> COMPLETE REAREND.. AXEL, DRUMS, BACK PLATES, POWERBALLS, REENFORCED, CHROME LIKE PIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I will send you a pm.


----------



## Don Pedro

Thanks again to GOOD TIMES YUMA AZ for stopping by tonight and purchasing more BLACK MAGIC product!


----------



## wgutierrez

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 23 2011, 09:37 PM~20615711
> *Thanks again to GOOD TIMES YUMA AZ  for stopping by tonight and purchasing more BLACK MAGIC product!
> *


 ya sabes >>>>>>>>>>>> GT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 23 2011, 06:15 PM~20612691
> *I WOULD LIKE TO CONGRADULATE AND INFORM EVERYONE OF OUR NEWEST DIST CORONADO CUSTOMS NOW SERVING YUMA AZ AND EVERYTHING WITHIN A 100 MILES IN ANY DIRECTION OF THEM....PLEASE CONTACT THEM WITH ANY OF YOUR ORDERS FROM THIS ARE :biggrin: CONTACT THEM AT 928-580-8196 AND ASK FOR MIKE OR PEDRO
> *


That's right!! BLACK MAGIC OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by wgutierrez_@May 23 2011, 11:39 PM~20615733
> *ya sabes >>>>>>>>>>>> GT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Walt Did all our BMH products put a voodoo spell on Sal's Belly That Ninja was sweatin like a slave :biggrin: I did offer a roll of shopp towels :dunno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 23 2011, 06:40 PM~20613295
> *I will send you a pm.
> *


me to but for a glasshouse


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 24 2011, 04:15 PM~20620353
> *me to but for a glasshouse
> *



I sent you a pm.


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Schuumacher SE-1072 Multiple Battery chargers in stock Ready to ship
CORONADO CUSTOMS


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 25 2011, 11:32 AM~20626045
> *Schuumacher SE-1072 Multiple Battery chargers in stock Ready to ship
> CORONADO CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for that charger homie??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20630191
> *how much for that charger homie??
> *


Pm sent...Bigg Rick!


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------

On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!

There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.

Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.

We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 25 2011, 11:47 PM~20630963
> *-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------
> 
> On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!
> 
> There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
> Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.
> 
> Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
> We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.
> 
> We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala        and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lukie13

How much for charger?


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by lukie13_@May 25 2011, 10:52 PM~20631001
> *How much for charger?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 25 2011, 10:47 PM~20630963
> *-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------
> 
> On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!
> 
> There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
> Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.
> 
> Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
> We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.
> 
> We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala        and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle.
> *


OH SHIT YOU DOIN IT BIG DOWN THERE IN YUMA!!! THOSE DUMP BODIES ARE A KILLER DEAL...SAW THEM IN PERSON AND IF I DIDNT HAVE 3 SQUARE DUMPS ALREADY IN MY CAR I WOULD BE PICKIN UP SOME ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------

On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!

There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.

Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.

We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle. 


--------------------


Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999' 


--------------------


Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'


----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 26 2011, 10:02 AM~20632637
> *-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------
> 
> On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!
> 
> There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
> Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.
> 
> Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
> We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.
> 
> We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle.
> --------------------
> Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az
> Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196
> 
> Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'
> --------------------
> Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az
> Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196
> 
> Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT FOR CORONADO CUSTOMS*


----------



## Don Pedro

We are back at the shop boxing up todays orders. We will return your pm's as fast as possible,thanks.


----------



## street star

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 AM~20422520
> *We are Arizona's only Authorized Distributor for the Del Toro Bladder Pump.  Always in stock!  For the serious Hopper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for one of these pump


----------



## TROUBLESOME




----------



## Don Pedro

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

G-Body slip-n-stubs Now in stock!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Impala Wishbones in Chrome, Raw, or un-reinforced Hott and Ready!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Impala Lower Trailing Arms Ready to ship Chrome or Raw


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

CHROME SOLENOID BLOCKS, Yeah we Got'em too!! CORONADO CUSTOMS


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Accumax Solenoids All day!! hit us up!!


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Apr 26 2011, 08:16 AM~20422345
> *Coronado Customz has them Prestolite Plus motors in stock and ready to ship Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We got some more presto plus motors while they last.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 27 2011, 02:03 PM~20641590
> *We got some more presto plus motors while they last.
> *


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Chrome Street Motors Always in stock!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Chrome Saco's in Stock ready for the Summer!! Coronado Customs Got you covered


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BMH Whammy Tank kits Raw or Chrome In stock....


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20632637
> *-----------MEMORIAL DAY SPECIAL----------
> 
> On items that fit in USPS flat rate box we will ship for FREE,FREE FREE!
> 
> There is a min purchase of qty2 motors to get free shipping.
> Parts that are in house will be shipped out on 5-31-11 at the latest.
> 
> Sale will end on 5-30-11 at 9:00 pm on that day.
> We are pay pal ready so pm me or WEST COAST HOPPER on your inquiries.
> 
> We also have custom engraved delta bodies with chevy,lincoln,buick,impala and monte carlo emblems engraved on and chrome while supplies last. set of 4 run $85. quantities are limited all you need to use is your existing delta candle.
> --------------------
> Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az
> Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196
> 
> Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'
> --------------------
> Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az
> Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196
> 
> Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

wuts the price on adex?


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 27 2011, 11:08 AM~20640874
> *Impala Lower Trailing Arms Ready to ship Chrome or Raw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...wuts tha ticket on chrome arms like these?


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@May 27 2011, 03:21 PM~20642284
> *nice...wuts tha ticket on chrome arms like these?
> *




I sent you a PM.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Pre-cuts in stock for those street cars out there :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

When you ready to do some inches Coronado Customs got dem 4 1/2's Blacks in Stock!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

3 1/2 Greens Too!!!


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 27 2011, 04:05 PM~20642536
> *I sent you a PM.
> *


GOT IT THANKS...WILL B N TOUCH...ANY PICS OF THE USED ADEX.....PAYPAL READY IF ITS CLEAN.....


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@May 27 2011, 04:27 PM~20642719
> *GOT IT THANKS...WILL B N TOUCH...ANY PICS OF THE USED ADEX.....PAYPAL READY IF ITS CLEAN.....
> *


I SENT YOU THE PICS.


----------



## Don Pedro

Blow-proofs Anybody? :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

sup pedro u got any hardlines??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We Also got them "Lay it Low Coils" They are Moving fast :sprint:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

I see you Ricky :biggrin: 
User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rgarcia15928


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We are fully stocked with Magic Balls Ready to ship or stop by


----------



## BYRDIE

how much for them blow proofs.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@May 28 2011, 07:09 PM~20648484
> *how much for them blow proofs.
> *


60.00 ea Free shipping till Memorial Day


----------



## Don Pedro

This afternoons orders will be shipped out on 5-31-11. :biggrin: 

For those that wanted the reinforced,chromed g-body differentials both were bought buy the same guy and headed out to Texas. :0


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 27 2011, 08:11 AM~20639910
> *Impala Wishbones in Chrome, Raw, or un-reinforced Hott and Ready!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiice work!!


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 28 2011, 11:55 PM~20649924
> *niiiice work!!
> *



Thanks bro,,,,i'm still in the shop boxing up orders.


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 27 2011, 05:12 PM~20642586
> *Pre-cuts in stock for those street cars out there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what ton are these? and how much..


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 29 2011, 08:19 AM~20650867
> *what ton are these? and how much..
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## plank

good people here :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 29 2011, 06:16 PM~20653030
> *good people here :biggrin:
> *



Whats good bro,thought you be out drinking at a bbq.
how many switches on your ride?


----------



## Don Pedro

Good to have lay it low back up.......i forgot how many kids i had..now i know while i spend so much time at the shop...


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Ttt


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

hno:


----------



## rgarcia15928

sup pedro thanks for helping me out the other day..........hey i can stop by thursday for those hard lines if u have thek ready?/hit me up homie...


----------



## Don Pedro

I call you Thursday if i know they will be ready Rick.


----------



## rgarcia15928

rgarcia15928 said:


> sup pedro thanks for helping me out the other day..........hey i can stop by thursday for those hard lines if u have thek ready?/hit me up homie...


cool if not ready its cool i will be in town sunday for sure bro...thanks again


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

All pm's have been returned. Whats good Eddie,how's it going up in killa-cali?
Yesterdays orderes have been shipped out today,thanks.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT:inout:


----------



## rgarcia15928

i would like to thank coronado customs for making those hard lines for me and fixing the ac in my car.thanks homies......:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

No problem rick,,no extra charge for the blood on your trunk neither.:roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928

rgarcia15928 said:


> i would like to thank coronado customs for making those hard lines for me and fixing the ac in my car.thanks homies......:thumbsup:


hahaha>.gives the caddy a good look........man u really put ur blood sweat and tears into my caddy homie hahaha>.glad u ok>>>>did u shave ur head??


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


>


Fucker i would laugh but the staples start pulling the skin.:burn::happysad:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

what the heck happen pedro i need the info now


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> what the heck happen pedro i need the info now


Ill send you the pics tomorrow.


----------



## Don Pedro

:420: vicatin and jack daniels,,,feels good.


----------



## rgarcia15928

Don Pedro said:


> Ill send you the pics tomorrow.


ur welcome homie......hahaha...


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:rimshot:


----------



## rgarcia15928

sup mike and pedro can u get me 2 window motors for the caddy?


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> sup mike and pedro can u get me 2 window motors for the caddy?


which doors?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


>





Don Pedro said:


> Fucker i would laugh but the staples start pulling the skin.:burn::happysad:


HAHAHAH.... Them caddy's are like vampires, they bite anywhere they can


----------



## rgarcia15928

Don Pedro said:


> which doors?


the driver and passenger rear windows


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> the driver and passenger rear windows


cool,i will get them ordered.


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> HAHAHAH.... Them caddy's are like vampires, they bite anywhere they can


What it do Big Ron. Whats the plan for this weakend?


----------



## Don Pedro

Pm's have been sent and last minute orders are leaving tomorrow!:nicoderm:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> What it do Big Ron. Whats the plan for this weakend?


 Doing the Royals Picnic, this week-end...it's gonna be crackin again this week -end:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Oh shit i forgot bot that one,,were backed up at the shop and cant get away this weakend.


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> the driver and passenger rear windows


We have your window motors in rick. lmk when you want us to installed them.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> We are fully stocked with Magic Balls Ready to ship or stop by


Ready to ship!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> We Also got them "Lay it Low Coils" They are Moving fast :sprint:


.............


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


> Blow-proofs Anybody? :biggrin:


........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> 3 1/2 Greens Too!!!


3.5 BBC greens


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> When you ready to do some inches Coronado Customs got dem 4 1/2's Blacks in Stock!!!


BBC BLACKS


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Pre-cuts in stock for those street cars out there :biggrin:


NEW SHIPMENT JUST IN!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> BMH Whammy Tank kits Raw or Chrome In stock....


......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Accumax Solenoids All day!! hit us up!!


...........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Chrome Saco's in Stock ready for the Summer!! Coronado Customs Got you covered


.........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Chrome Street Motors Always in stock!!!


............


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> CHROME SOLENOID BLOCKS, Yeah we Got'em too!! CORONADO CUSTOMS


...........


----------



## rgarcia15928

how bout next sunday or monday???


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> how bout next sunday or monday???


We'll get something scheduled in.


----------



## Pjay

What's up in AZ. :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Pjay said:


> What's up in AZ. :wave:


Whats going playa,,the only thing up in AZ is the temp and the price of gas...:rofl:...other than that it's business as usuall.


----------



## Pjay

Don Pedro said:


> Whats going playa,,the only thing up in AZ is the temp and the price of gas...:rofl:...other than that it's business as usuall.


Koop thAt's good to hear


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Pjay said:


> What's up in AZ. :wave:


PJ, Where you at Player!!! see you in Denver....


----------



## Pjay

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> PJ, Where you at Player!!! see you in Denver....


I was in the shop trying to get a few more inches out of the elco


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

......


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

wzup does don pedro have trunkphobia now!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

We have a show big body at the shop that doesn't have the truck on it so i can work around it........:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Eddie-Money

WHAT'S UP PEDRO HOW'S ALL IN THE AZ BESIDES BEEN FREAKIN HOT:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> WHAT'S UP PEDRO HOW'S ALL IN THE AZ BESIDES BEEN FREAKIN HOT:biggrin:


Whats up bro,i just woke up we were working in the shop last night till aout 2:30 in the morning. Tell Rudy not to be in a hurry next time he comes down, i'm not going to put him to work.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

:420:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We still in the Lab workin on the new Shop car!!! hno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

....


----------



## Don Pedro

:nicoderm:


----------



## TopDogg

What else are you working on......out there at your shop?


----------



## Don Pedro

TopDogg said:


> What else are you working on......out there at your shop?


A 69 SS 2 door caprice. Customer wants a to dance the shit out of it!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


> A 69 SS 2 door caprice. Customer wants a to dance the shit out of it!


hno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

4-BMH "LV" Dumps headed to Brawley, Ca. *CORONADO CUSTOMS your Exclusive Black Magic Hydraulics Distributor for Southwest AZ & Ca:thumbsup:*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

As busy as we have been the past month filling customers Parts orders and working late in the shop we did find some time to work on the new axel for the *all new* street car we are building for the shop just a sneak peak before it goes to the engraver then chrome shop!:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> As busy as we have been the past month filling customers Parts orders and working late in the shop we did find some time to work on the new axel for the *all new* street car we are building for the shop just a sneak peak before it goes to the engraver then chrome shop!:biggrin:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

:h5::420:


----------



## Don Pedro

:run:


----------



## Eddie-Money

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> As busy as we have been the past month filling customers Parts orders and working late in the shop we did find some time to work on the new axel for the *all new* street car we are building for the shop just a sneak peak before it goes to the engraver then chrome shop!:biggrin:




*LOOKS REAL GOOD.*


----------



## jojo928

sick ass work coming out of yuma...big props homie


----------



## Don Pedro

What it do Eddie? It's dam hot down here. We have to weld at night so we dont burn up.


----------



## Don Pedro

Thanks bro. Thought you knew.:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> As busy as we have been the past month filling customers Parts orders and working late in the shop we did find some time to work on the new axel for the *all new* street car we are building for the shop just a sneak peak before it goes to the engraver then chrome shop!:biggrin:


clean work bro


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> What it do Eddie? It's dam hot down here. We have to weld at night so we dont burn up.



*JUST HERE RELAXING THE NORTHERN CALI WEATHER IS REAL NICE 76 WITH A COOL ASS BREEZE., I HAVE FAM IN MESA AND THEY SAY IT'S HOT OUT THERE, JUST DRINK ALOT OF BEER AND COOL DOWN.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *JUST HERE RELAXING THE NORTHERN CALI WEATHER IS REAL NICE 76 WITH A COOL ASS BREEZE., I HAVE FAM IN MESA AND THEY SAY IT'S HOT OUT THERE, JUST DRINK ALOT OF BEER AND COOL DOWN.*


Ya it's 76 here also, but then i go outside and it's 118 At 12:30 pm.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Ya it's 76 here also, but then i go outside and it's 118 At 12:30 pm.




*OH NOT GOOD.*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Thats when you turn around and run back in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

:finger: f#%k this heat!


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Ya it's 76 here also, but then i go outside and it's 118 At 12:30 pm.


*SHIT I START BITCHING WHEN IT JUST 100 HERE, I CAN'T IMAGINE 118*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> :finger: f#%k this heat!



*I SECOND THAT.*


----------



## Pjay

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> As busy as we have been the past month filling customers Parts orders and working late in the shop we did find some time to work on the new axel for the *all new* street car we are building for the shop just a sneak peak before it goes to the engraver then chrome shop!:biggrin:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

.....


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Pallet of Batteries just showed up. Come get'em while they Hott, 40 in stock! 31-stud Interstate Workaholic 950cca :nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro

We will have a 4th of July sale and will have 16 Interstate Workoholics 950cca 31/studs for $75 each carry out only. Sale will end July 5 @ 11:30 am.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## theebizz

*coils*

do you have any 3.5 coils? if you do how much?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

theebizz said:


> do you have any 3.5 coils? if you do how much?


yes we do 135.00 + shipping


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


>


:thumbsup::tears: God bless our flag.


----------



## rgarcia15928

TTT for Coronado Customs


----------



## Don Pedro

New to our stock list. Chrome made in the USA shocks, 27" extended & 16" collapsed. $142.00 shipped.


----------



## Don Pedro

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Some custom molded, capped lower arms for a glasshouse we did this weekend belonging to the Homie Big Walt GoodTimes cc $$$


----------



## rider1Vlife

whats up fellas looks like you guys staying busy in this 118 weather....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> whats up fellas looks like you guys staying busy in this 118 weather....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Shit Big Mike did all the welding and smoothed the arms ready for chrome. Me and my carnal were working on a couple of other projects.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT FOR THE CORONADO CREW GREAT WORK HOMIES.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT FOR THE CORONADO CREW GREAT WORK HOMIES.*


 
What it do Eddie,hows the california sun.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> What it do Eddie,hows the california sun.




*weather's retarded it gets hot then cold but that's Northern Cali weather thou you guys still kicking the crazy ass temperature.*


----------



## Don Pedro

:wow:


----------



## theebizz

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> yes we do 135.00 + shipping


What kind of coils do you carry do you have the koolaids


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

theebizz said:


> What kind of coils do you carry do you have the koolaids


BBC COILS


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

......


----------



## Don Pedro

We are parting out the cutlass. ck the parts thread for parts or post here.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> We are parting out the cutlass. ck the parts thread for parts or post here.


*why the cutty is clean as hell.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *why the cutty is clean as hell.*


just tired of it!


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> just tired of it!


*YOU GUYS STARTING SOMETHING NEW.*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Eddie-Money said:


> *YOU GUYS STARTING SOMETHING NEW.*


Comming out with a all new G-Body.. even Cleaner n Meaner!!! Real soon...hno:


----------



## Eddie-Money

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Comming out with a all new G-Body.. even Cleaner n Meaner!!! Real soon...hno:



*NICE*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Don Pedro said:


> just tired of it!


you mean you used it and abused it already:h5:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BACK TO THE TOPP$$$$


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> you mean you used it and abused it already:h5:


 
Like a El-Godones stripper.:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:rofl:


----------



## TopDogg

Is my 69 rag done? I want to be "Hittin switches" and hearing the back bumper scrap by saturday night.


----------



## Don Pedro

TopDogg said:


> Is my 69 rag done? I want to be "Hittin switches" and hearing the back bumper scrap by saturday night.


Almost,the front end keeps blowing out the coils..going to switch to the blk BBC coils


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTMFT FOR MY CORONADO CUSTOMS HOMIES*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTMFT FOR MY CORONADO CUSTOMS HOMIES*


What it do Bg Eddie, just dealing with these jive talking low ballers.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> What it do Bg Eddie, just dealing with these jive talking low ballers.


:rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup pedro.......any luck with them clips??


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup pedro.......any luck with them clips??


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> Sup pedro.......any luck with them clips??


They came in today.


----------



## B Town Fernie

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Some custom molded, capped lower arms for a glasshouse we did this weekend belonging to the Homie Big Walt GoodTimes cc $$$


seen these arms today ... lookin good


----------



## Don Pedro

Just got done hardlining the big body!


----------



## RO68RAG

SUP PEDRO...ITS TATA FROM MINNESOTA!
A BRO I NEED SOME HITACHI MOTORS BRO PM ME A PRICE 
POR FAVOR GRACIAS!


----------



## Don Pedro

RO68RAG said:


> SUP PEDRO...ITS TATA FROM MINNESOTA!
> A BRO I NEED SOME HITACHI MOTORS BRO PM ME A PRICE
> POR FAVOR GRACIAS!


The usual order of 10 motors?


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928

cool bro will hit u up this weekend to drop off the caddy....pm the price on the clips and the work u gonna do homie.....thanks


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> cool bro will hit u up this weekend to drop off the caddy....pm the price on the clips and the work u gonna do homie.....thanks


Do you want the raw or chrome Del Toro Bladder pump installed so we can put that big body on its ass!


----------



## rgarcia15928

Don Pedro said:


> Do you want the raw or chrome Del Toro Bladder pump installed so we can put that big body on its ass!


ummm.........the clips and the windows lol........


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Do you want the raw or chrome Del Toro Bladder pump installed so we can put that big body on its ass!



:shocked:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

...........Fully stocked for the summer hit us up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> ...........Fully stocked for the summer hit us up.:thumbsup:


Beer and parts.
Tenemos,,,,Budlight-Budlight Lime-Corona-Tecate-y-Mr Pibb


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


> Beer and parts.
> Tenemos,,,,Budlight-Budlight Lime-Corona-Tecate-y-Mr Pibb


Toma cabron!! y si


----------



## rgarcia15928

i will take a bud light please........haha


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

rgarcia15928 said:


> i will take a bud light please........haha


Out of Budlight ... but we do have dumps and check valves if you need'em


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Out of Budlight ... but we do have dumps and check valves if you need'em


:ugh: I forgot to mention we are out of regular budlight,,,,but we do have BM LV Image dumps in chrome/polish finish.


----------



## Pjay

Whats Happening in AZ


----------



## Don Pedro

Pjay said:


> Whats Happening in AZ


We found out that the lizard that hangs out by the shop like beer. Now he just wait for his turn.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


> :ugh: I forgot to mention we are out of regular budlight,,,,but we do have BM LV Image dumps in chrome/polish finish.


y si


----------



## rgarcia15928

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Out of Budlight ... but we do have dumps and check valves if you need'em


hmmm i may need sum of those soon...:happysad:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> :ugh: I forgot to mention we are out of regular budlight,,,,but we do have BM LV Image dumps in chrome/polish finish.


Those are a comodity, we are back ordered for 2-3 weeks

O.J got that slip out today fellas..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> We found out that the lizard that hangs out by the shop like beer. Now he just wait for his turn.


So is that what you callin Mike now....A LIZARD????


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Those are a comodity, we are back ordered for 2-3 weeks
> 
> O.J got that slip out today fellas..


Shit Ron you know for a small shop we try to carry as much inventory as possible. Ojizzle hit me up and told me that the slip in on its way. Thanks for looking out.


----------



## rider1Vlife

Whats up Fellas??


----------



## rider1Vlife

:wave:Whats up Fellas??


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> :wave:Whats up Fellas??


Que onda carnal, when you coming for those bumbpers?


----------



## rider1Vlife

:biggrin: i I thought you were gonna use them on your new hopper..


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So is that what you callin Mike now....A LIZARD????


:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup pedro we gou our show n shine coming on Aug 20th let me know if u want to set up a booth.....


----------



## Don Pedro

As long as its not hotter than 90 degrees.....Dam Rick you said Aug in Yuma AZ,,,,,,


----------



## rgarcia15928

Don Pedro said:


> As long as its not hotter than 90 degrees.....Dam Rick you said Aug in Yuma AZ,,,,,,


its an evening show n shine homie....we had a good turnout last year......


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> its an evening show n shine homie....we had a good turnout last year......


PM me the info and we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## Don Pedro

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

Something fo show we assembled in the shop.
Custom tank and engraved delta bodies and engraved motor end caps by -KARZICON Yuma Az-
Chrome fittings and chrome delta candles and chrome check valves and chrome motors -Black Magic Hydraulics-
Cyclone pump blocks and tank plug and Marzocchi gears -CCE Hydraulics-
Stainless steel hardline & nuts/sleaves -CSC of Yuma Az-
Mounting hardware -Lawson Products-


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Something fo show we assembled in the shop.
> Custom tank and engraved delta bodies and engraved motor end caps by -KARZICON Yuma Az-
> Chrome fittings and chrome delta candles and chrome check valves and chrome motors -Black Magic Hydraulics-
> Cyclone pump blocks and tank plug and Marzocchi gears -CCE Hydraulics-
> Stainless steel hardline & nuts/sleaves -CSC of Yuma Az-
> Mounting hardware -Lawson Products-



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks big ed


----------



## Mr.Brown

Don Pedro said:


> Something fo show we assembled in the shop.
> Custom tank and engraved delta bodies and engraved motor end caps by -KARZICON Yuma Az-
> Chrome fittings and chrome delta candles and chrome check valves and chrome motors -Black Magic Hydraulics-
> Cyclone pump blocks and tank plug and Marzocchi gears -CCE Hydraulics-
> Stainless steel hardline & nuts/sleaves -CSC of Yuma Az-
> Mounting hardware -Lawson Products-


:wow: Nice!!


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## Don Pedro

DA HITTA said:


> View attachment 339108


:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

Don Pedro said:


> Something fo show we assembled in the shop.
> Custom tank and engraved delta bodies and engraved motor end caps by -KARZICON Yuma Az-
> Chrome fittings and chrome delta candles and chrome check valves and chrome motors -Black Magic Hydraulics-
> Cyclone pump blocks and tank plug and Marzocchi gears -CCE Hydraulics-
> Stainless steel hardline & nuts/sleaves -CSC of Yuma Az-
> Mounting hardware -Lawson Products-


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

:tears: ran out of bottled water----have to drink beer for the rest of the day.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> :tears: ran out of bottled water----have to drink beer for the rest of the day.



THAT'S A GREAT IDEA RIGHT THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for the homie! Clean work and a cool ass cat too!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Purple Haze said:


> TTT for the homie! Clean work and a cool ass cat too!


Thanks! Big Sean we do try our best around here... You pick up that Cutlass yet?


----------



## Purple Haze

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Thanks! Big Sean we do try our best around here... You pick up that Cutlass yet?


Anytime homie! Man not yet.. That fool is in Mexico right now so I'm just waiting on him to get back. We'll see what happens


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Purple Haze said:


> Anytime homie! Man not yet.. That fool is in Mexico right now so I'm just waiting on him to get back. We'll see what happens


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

:wave :


----------



## Don Pedro

:machinegun:monday!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Time to turn the a/c on in the shopp!


----------



## Team CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Something fo show we assembled in the shop.
> Custom tank and engraved delta bodies and engraved motor end caps by -KARZICON Yuma Az-
> Chrome fittings and chrome delta candles and chrome check valves and chrome motors -Black Magic Hydraulics-
> Cyclone pump blocks and tank plug and Marzocchi gears -CCE Hydraulics-
> Stainless steel hardline & nuts/sleaves -CSC of Yuma Az-
> Mounting hardware -Lawson Products-


:thumbsup:Nice workuffin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Team CCE said:


> :thumbsup:Nice workuffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife

:worship::worship:


----------



## LOWASME

Eddie-Money said:


> :thumbsup:


x2 :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928

SUP PEDRO CAN I TAKE U THE CADDY SUNDAY AFTERNOON?? I WILL BE OFF MONDAY SO IF U FINIFSH IT I CAN PICK IT UP MONDAY NIGHT??


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP PEDRO CAN I TAKE U THE CADDY SUNDAY AFTERNOON?? I WILL BE OFF MONDAY SO IF U FINIFSH IT I CAN PICK IT UP MONDAY NIGHT??


Cool.


----------



## rgarcia15928

AITE DON P I WILL TAKE U THE CADDY SUNDAY AFTERNOON BRO.....PM HOW MUCH I OWE U BRO


----------



## Don Pedro

:burn:I walked into the shop today and the thermomiter said 110 inside the shop. I grabbed a beer and went back into the house and wacthing shark weak.:burn:


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928

:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## BIG_JAE

sup ese, my family is from yuma. its coo to see a shop doing good work over there. one thing though everytime im down i never see anyone rolling? again..firme work bro.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BIG_JAE said:


> sup ese, my family is from yuma. its coo to see a shop doing good work over there. one thing though everytime im down i never see anyone rolling? again..firme work bro.


People usually pull they rides out when the weather is cool. For Yuma being a small town you would be surprised of how many Lo-Lo's are in this Town... shit we have been so busy with some local Rides it's hard to believe. :happysad: But Thanks for the positive comments come check us out next time you are in town.:thumbsup:


----------



## tples65

Need some cilynders. Chek your pms. Or i call yall


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Curious Bout that bladder pump ....how does it work n differ from piston n regular pumps?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Back to the top


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup Pedro.....hey bro let me know when u get that chrome check valve....


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> Sup Pedro.....hey bro let me know when u get that chrome check valve....


I'll let you know rick. It's taking this dude longer to chrome 1 ck valve than a whole under carriage.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


What it do Eddie.:wave:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

_*








Coronado Customs in Yuma, Az Your Southwest Distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and other Major-brand products ! Hit us up for all your hydraulics needs from Pumps, Batteries, Gears, Motors, Solenoids, Dumps, Cylinders you name it we carry it in STOCK! We Also service what we sell and are a full fabrication and install Shop so Come check us out or call 928-580-8196 *_​


----------



## Don Pedro

City Cruisers just came in and picked up their Black Magic summer special kit and headed back to Cali.
We have 2 more kits left in stock.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Curious Bout that bladder pump ....how does it work n differ from piston n regular pumps?


 Anyone?


----------



## Don Pedro

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Anyone?


There is a topic on here that the discution goes into detail and there are hoppers that swear that either pump is better. Both pumps use a nitrogen charge in them to pre charge the system tank pressure. We have had cars that come in with differant style systems and we have swapped them and sometimes and the results are always differant. It take more than just a pump to get your car on it's ass, there are so many variable. Either case we carry Black Magic piston pumps and Del Toro Bladder pumps in stock and what whick ever pump the customer wants to purchase is their choice.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Orale...thinking bout gettin one.... oh hey Pedro I had called last week Bout a SACO motor delivered to TX. Well I sent da feria for one on Friday so I hope u get it soon, thanks!


----------



## Don Pedro

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Orale...thinking bout gettin one.... oh hey Pedro I had called last week Bout a SACO motor delivered to TX. Well I sent da feria for one on Friday so I hope u get it soon, thanks!


No problem carnal. We have been busier than than a one leged man at a ass kicking contest at the shop that we haven;t had time to post up pics of some of the items in inventory. Ill post pic of the bladder pumps and the piston pumps we have in stock.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Don Pedro said:


> No problem carnal. We have been busier than than a one leged man at a ass kicking contest at the shop that we haven;t had time to post up pics of some of the items in inventory. Ill post pic of the bladder pumps and the piston pumps we have in stock.


 Thanks dawg....


----------



## ChevyRider82

How much for a slipyoke with the spring shipped to 85122


----------



## Don Pedro

ChevyRider82 said:


> How much for a slipyoke with the spring shipped to 85122


For a G-body? or what kind of car bro.


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> What it do Eddie.:wave:



*what's up brotha, how the weather out there is it still hot as hell, I'm just chillin I'm on vacation for the week got a shit load of work here at the house.*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro in-between Layitlow and work!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Don Pedro in-between Layitlow and work!!!


I'm getting better @ this computer shit. It's probably just a fad anyways.


----------



## Don Pedro

We have street black cylinders w/3/8 port in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro

We have street chrome cylinders w3/8 port in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro

We have BM comp cylinders w1/2 port in stock.


----------



## Don Pedro

1 pair of showtime 16" comp cylinders w1/2 port


----------



## Don Pedro

BM 24" fat stick for the heavy hitters!


----------



## Don Pedro

BM tele-scopic cylinders 16" collapsed & 24" extended for the lay in play hoppers!


----------



## Don Pedro

We got you covered when it comes to coils. 4 1/2 ton black BBC-3 3/4 ton white-3 3/4 ton chrome-3 1/2 ton green BBC-3 ton red-4 ton black soft ride coils-2 3/4 red pre cuts-3 3/4 chrome w 5 1/2 turns


----------



## Don Pedro

BM impala trailing arms w/magic balls (raw steel)


----------



## Don Pedro

power balls


----------



## Don Pedro

front shallow cups-front deep cups-shallow coil over cups-deep coil over cups-grade 8 cup mounting bolts-street donuts-H/D donuts.


----------



## Don Pedro

Impala rear half shaft with built in slip and u,joints-Billet impala carrier bearing.


----------



## Don Pedro

g,body slip yoke w/sprin & u,joint.


----------



## Don Pedro

oil system dump-black delta dump-blow proof dump-BMH chrome & polish LV Image dump-BMH Adell 2 raw finish dump-Reg Adex dump-Am Phenol connector


----------



## Don Pedro

street switches-cole hersey switches-carling switches


----------



## Don Pedro

Chrome street motor-Chrome Saco motor-Chrome BEC motor-----Prestolite Plus motor (shop sponsor vehicles only)


----------



## Don Pedro

Chrome Apexer solenoid block-Accumax solenoids-solenoid nuts.


----------



## Don Pedro

Del Toro Bladder pump kit (raw finish)


----------



## Don Pedro

Black Magic piston kit (raw finish)


----------



## Don Pedro

We also got a new addition to the line up---The Coronado Customs Chrome street pump--


----------



## ChevyRider82

Don Pedro said:


> For a G-body? or what kind of car bro.


Yea bro my bad itll be for a G-Body 82 M.C.


----------



## Don Pedro

All 21 pm's within the past hour have been returned. Thanks


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for the homie!


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*


What's good big ed,,,,is that your lac in the pc?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

TTT FOR CORONADO CUSTOMS!! NICE WORK!


----------



## Don Pedro

Pm's returned. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> What's good big ed,,,,is that your lac in the pc?



*ALL IS GOOD HERE MY TWO YOUNGER KIDS STARTED SCHOOL TOOK THEM IN THE LAC (IN THE PIC) THEY HAD A GREAT DAY DADDY HITTING SWITCHES WHEN I DROPPED THEM OFF.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> Pm's returned. Thanks.:thumbsup:



*THAT'S FREAKIN CUSTOMER SERVICE RITE THERE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## omar.soto96

Don Pedro said:


> Black Magic piston kit (raw finish)
> 
> how much for this kit bro


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

omar.soto96 said:


> Don Pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Magic piston kit (raw finish)
> 
> how much for this kit bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up or delivery? :shocked:
Click to expand...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup players..:h5:


----------



## rider1Vlife

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


What up Cruisers.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

FRIDAY!!!!:drama:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronado Customs in Yuma, Az Your Southwest Distributor for Black Magic Hydraulics and other Major-brand products ! Hit us up for all your hydraulics needs from Pumps, Batteries, Gears, Motors, Solenoids, Dumps, Cylinders you name it we carry it in STOCK! We Also service what we sell and are a full fabrication and install Shop so Come check us out or call 928-580-8196 *_​


YALL HAVE ANY BLACK MAGIC BLOCKS JUST FOR A BACK PUMP 1/2" OR 3/8 PORTS? IF SO POST A PIC AND PRICE THANKS!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Pedro sup foo//////I got some 13's LMK if ya need a few


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Pedro sup foo//////I got some 13's LMK if ya need a few


Might just take few. Still got a case set aside?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Don Pedro said:


> Might just take few. Still got a case set aside?


Hey what about me!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Pedro sup foo//////I got some 13's LMK if ya need a few


13x7 centergolds


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:sprint:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> 13x7 centergolds


Who rolls center golds foo....... OOOps I got some on my ride???:sprint:


----------



## LunaticMark

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Who rolls center golds foo....... OOOps I got some on my ride???:sprint:


That is funny as hell!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

LunaticMark said:


> That is funny as hell!!!


Pinche Mark, what up stranger LRM needs you back player!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Hottest dam day of the summer and we have 1 transmission to rebuild and 2 setups to install. Good thing the fridge got stocked up last night and the ice-cream truck pulls up to the gate in the afternoon like clock work.


----------



## theebizz

Do you 3.5 ton coils but I want the white ones?


----------



## Don Pedro

theebizz said:


> Do you 3.5 ton coils but I want the white ones?


We have 3 3/4 whites and in chrome also and a set of 3 3/4 with 5 1/2 turns in chrome.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## mleyva215

WEST COAhhST HOPPER said:


> [/QUOTEhow much for these??


----------



## mleyva215

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Chrome Street Motors Always in stock!!!


How much??


----------



## theebizz

How much are they shipped to 92703?


----------



## Don Pedro

mleyva215 said:


> WEST COAhhST HOPPER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEhow much for these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but at this time the Prestolite Plus motors that we have left in stock they are for shop sponsored cars only.
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Pedro

mleyva215 said:


> How much??


PM sent.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> mleyva215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but at this time the Prestolite Plus motors that we have left in stock they are for shop sponsored cars only.
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case I need two
Click to expand...


----------



## LunaticMark

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Pinche Mark, what up stranger LRM needs you back player!!


HAHAHAHAHA!!! That shit ain't gonna happen!!! I'm done with them cats!! 

Other than that, just trying to stay above water in a city with 475000 people out of work.


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Don Pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case I need two
> 
> 
> 
> What it do Big Guero, We got another 3G order for this weak! Ill hit up Big Perm or Bro J tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Don Pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case I need two
> 
> 
> 
> You know me and Money Mike and my carnal Big Manny be pushing BM like weight down in our area! Don Pedro said it!
Click to expand...


----------



## rgarcia15928

I would like to Thank Coronado customs for donating thos raffle items for our show n shine.......thanks homie....even though you lost in tug of war with GT hahaha.....


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> I would like to Thank Coronado customs for donating thos raffle items for our show n shine.......thanks homie....even though you lost in tug of war with GT hahaha.....


Nah nikka i was a Part Timer that night.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:rofl:


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## rider1Vlife

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Dove hunting starts 9-1-11 here in yuma. :machinegun:---:angel:


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> BlackMagicHydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it do Big Guero, We got another 3G order for this weak! Ill hit up Big Perm or Bro J tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> On it's way playa????? Thanks again homie's
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Don Pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> On it's way playa????? Thanks again homie's
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT FOR THE CORONADO CUSTOMS FAMILIA.*


----------



## CROWDS91

Don Pedro said:


> We have 3 3/4 whites and in chrome also and a set of 3 3/4 with 5 1/2 turns in chrome.


how much for the white 3 3/4 shipped to 93454 for the SM dist of bmh


----------



## Don Pedro

CROWDS91 said:


> how much for the white 3 3/4 shipped to 93454 for the SM dist of bmh


Pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro

*Back in town. Sorry for the missed calls. All pm's have been returned,Thanks again.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928

$1500 in cash for best of show winners for more info contact Rick 928-446-6165


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We still here in da Shopp doing the Dam Thang! Putting in some O/T Thats how we do it @ Coronado Customs!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> We still here in da Shopp doing the Dam Thang! Putting in some O/T Thats how we do it @ Coronado Customs!!!


Hey player I finally broke down and changed that fuel pump and now that old white bitch is runnin like a 454 instead of that 227 it was at first...lmao


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TROUBLESOME said:


> Hey player I finally broke down and changed that fuel pump and now that old white bitch is runnin like a 454 instead of that 227 it was at first...lmao


*Shit, now you da Boss like Rick Ross'.*..:thumbsup:
<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/78hT0H8nt_E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Don Pedro

TROUBLESOME said:


> Hey player I finally broke down and changed that fuel pump and now that old white bitch is runnin like a 454 instead of that 227 it was at first...lmao



Dam homie you finally replaced that dam thing.


----------



## Don Pedro

Just closed up the shop. Me and money Mike put in another 14 hr day.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Happy Birthday!!! Don Pedro! :thumbsup:







*


----------



## Eddie-Money

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Happy Birthday!!! Don Pedro! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*LOL...:roflmao:THAT FUNNY AS HELL, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE.*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


>


*THAT YOUR UP AND COMING HOPPER*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *THAT YOUR UP AND COMING HOPPER*


:shh:SHH


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup pedro u get that check valve??


----------



## TROUBLESOME

HEY PEDRO JORGE IS HEADING THAT WAY TOMARROW DO YOU NEED ANYTHING...ALSO THOSE GEARS FINALLY LANDED IF YOU NEED ANY LMK


----------



## Don Pedro

TROUBLESOME said:


> HEY PEDRO JORGE IS HEADING THAT WAY TOMARROW DO YOU NEED ANYTHING...ALSO THOSE GEARS FINALLY LANDED IF YOU NEED ANY LMK



Good lookin out Bro-J, We are goin to do inventory tonight and ill pm the order tomorrow.


----------



## Don Pedro

Before Vegas.









During Vegas.



















After Vegas








*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

....TTT:420:


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> ....TTT:420:


What happened to many pingas?


----------



## Don Pedro

:wave:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HOLA!  :wave:*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]









:ninja:


----------



## rgarcia15928

Sup Mike and Pedro....so its almost that time of the year United DReams Super show and Car Hop Battle $3000 in cash, you guys down to be the judges for this years hop?? We gonna do it big again homies>>>


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> Sup Mike and Pedro....so its almost that time of the year United DReams Super show and Car Hop Battle $3000 in cash, you guys down to be the judges for this years hop?? We gonna do it big again homies>>>


We got you.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## rider1Vlife

whats up brothers? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Full Tear-down and rebuild on this G-Body Axel for a Goodtimes CC member. All new Brakes, Bearings, Seals and Hardware. all work done here @ Coronado Customs. Dont forget to Hitt us up For all your *Chrome *needs!!!


----------



## mleyva215

NEED PRICE ON 4 /1/2 BLACK SPRINGS


----------



## Don Pedro

mleyva215 said:


> NEED PRICE ON 4 /1/2 BLACK SPRINGS


Pick up or delivery?


----------



## mleyva215

can u give me price for pick up and delivery to ajo az


----------



## Don Pedro

mleyva215 said:


> can u give me price for pick up and delivery to ajo az


Pm sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup my :ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup my :ninja:


Whats up big Perm.


----------



## A&Rplating

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :naughty:


you got any rear trailing arms for 63 impala


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

TTT! CORONADO CUSTOMS HOLDIN IT DOWN!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## Don Pedro

A&Rplating said:


> you got any rear trailing arms for 63 impala


Only in raw finish at the moment. Chrome order is 2 weaks out.


----------



## rgarcia15928

TTT for Coronado Customs:thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

Don Pedro said:


> Only in raw finish at the moment. Chrome order is 2 weaks out.


how much are they


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Over 100 gold plated tank rods just in. Make those pumps stand out from the rest of the competition


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Over 100 gold plated tank rods just in. Make those pumps stand out from the rest of the competition


Oh shit we got bling....Sup Mike, I need to send some shit down for an emergency...I'll hit ya up men yan a....


----------



## mleyva215

do you guys got 13 gears and wat kind are they and a 9 gear and heavy duty hopping motors and a 1/2inch y block do u guys have those parts in stock


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

mleyva215 said:


> do you guys got 13 gears and wat kind are they and a 9 gear and heavy duty hopping motors and a 1/2inch y block do u guys have those parts in stock


Pedro should have everything in stock, Them 11's and 13's are spendy..since not very many have them.


----------



## mleyva215

can u guy give me prices for all those parts


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

mleyva215 said:


> can u guy give me prices for all those parts


I'll get him to P.M you playa


----------



## mleyva215

thanls playa


----------



## Don Pedro

mleyva215 said:


> do you guys got 13 gears and wat kind are they and a 9 gear and heavy duty hopping motors and a 1/2inch y block do u guys have those parts in stock


Sorry i dint get back at you sooner we just got done in the shop. We have everytning in stock. Ill pm you a price around 11am. Its past my bed time.


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Pedro should have everything in stock, Them 11's and 13's are spendy..since not very many have them.


Good looking out Ron,thanks.


----------



## Don Pedro

A&Rplating said:


> how much are they


Ill send you a pm when the suns out.


----------



## Don Pedro

A&Rplating said:


> how much are they


Give me a call. Your pm's aren't going threw.


----------



## Don Pedro

mleyva215 said:


> can u guy give me prices for all those parts


Pm sent, thanks


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## rider1Vlife

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

Another quickie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Liquidation sale, our loss is your gain, while supplies last.

Chrome shocks. 27" extended. 1 bushing came back shrunk from the chrome shop.
$105.00 shipped 









Chrome 63 impala bannana bar with new bushings.
$65.00 shipped.









[h=2]







[/h]Roadster Hydraulics switch plates.
8 hole plate $4.50 each plus shipping
10 hole plate $5.50 each plus shipping








​


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]Roadster Hydraulics backing plates (raw finish)
$5.00 each plus shipping







[/h]
Gold plated tank rods with 1 gold acorn nut.
$4 each plus shipping









BMH built Impala 2X3 rear trailing arms with welded powerballs.
$275 shipped. Only one pair aviable.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

WEST COAST HOPPER 
B Town Fernie :wave:


----------



## B Town Fernie

Whats up Mike...


----------



## Mr.Brown

Don Pedro said:


> Another quickie.:thumbsup:


 Install looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Mr.Brown said:


> Install looks good. :thumbsup:


Thanks all stainless steel tubing.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Don Pedro said:


> Thanks all stainless steel tubing.


 Steel tubing always makes a set up look nice. Where in Yuma are you guys located? I'll be in Yuma in a couple of weeks and will need some work done.


----------



## Don Pedro

Mr.Brown said:


> Steel tubing always makes a set up look nice. Where in Yuma are you guys located? I'll be in Yuma in a couple of weeks and will need some work done.


Hit us up when your down here. We are in the shop after 4:30pm and all day saturdays and sundays only if we have a big job to finish.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Don Pedro said:


> Hit us up when your down here. We are in the shop after 4:30pm and all day saturdays and sundays only if we have a big job to finish.


Will do.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]Sale pending. If not bought after 2pm tomorrow they will go to the next buyer.

Chrome shocks. 27" extended. 1 bushing came back shrunk from the chrome shop.
$105.00 shipped


----------



## Don Pedro

Yesterdays orders have been sent and tracking numbers have been pm'ed.


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]Sale pending. If not bought after 2pm tomorrow they will go to the next buyer.
> 
> Chrome shocks. 27" extended. 1 bushing came back shrunk from the chrome shop.
> $105.00 shipped


Sale fell through. Shocks are avaible again.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Sup homie!? Pm a quote on a bladder tank only, to 78617! Thanks homes


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Lower Arms for GoodTimes G-House Ready to Rock-n-Roll!!! Fully Molded, Chromed, and New Heavy-Duty Balljoints and Bushings installed.
Thanks Again!!! Big Walt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Lower Arms for GoodTimes G-House Ready to Rock-n-Roll!!! Fully Molded, Chromed, and New Heavy-Duty Balljoints and Bushings installed.Thanks Again!!! Big Walt. :thumbsup:


 DAMN!!!!! THOSE ARE SHINEY! :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Lower Arms for GoodTimes G-House Ready to Rock-n-Roll!!! Fully Molded, Chromed, and New Heavy-Duty Balljoints and Bushings installed.
> Thanks Again!!! Big Walt. :thumbsup:


Seen these at the chromer ... Nice Work:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

B Town Fernie said:


> Seen these at the chromer ... Nice Work:thumbsup:


Thanks, we doing a front suspension for a 64 Rag fully molded wit heavy duty ball joint conversions updated pics will be up soon!


----------



## Don Pedro

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Sup homie!? Pm a quote on a bladder tank only, to 78617! Thanks homes


PM sent


----------



## Don Pedro

Sorry we couldn't make it to Vegas this year. We are 2 weaks behind in fab work.:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Hop pic from last year @ La Gente Car Show.


----------



## Don Pedro

Pm's and tracking numbers have been returned. Thanks again.


----------



## rider1Vlife

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: whats up fellas??


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: whats up fellas??


Que onda bro. Where you been nikka.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

To the Top! Back to Bizness! :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> To the Top! Back to Bizness! :wave:


Hows the eye ball? Pelon from GT stopped by and said he would b the damaged eye ball on payments.:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Brown

How much to reinforce the stress points and build a rack for a two pump set up, on a 79 Cadillac Coupe Deville?


----------



## Don Pedro

Mr.Brown said:


> How much to reinforce the stress points and build a rack for a two pump set up, on a 79 Cadillac Coupe Deville?


Pm sent.


----------



## rgarcia15928

SUP PEDRO.....U GET THOSE RULES I SENT YOU FOR THE HOP FROM LAST YEAR? LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK? I ALREADY SET THE CATEGORIES:

SINGLE STREET
DOUBLE STREET
SINGLE RADICAL
DOUBLE RADICAL
TRUCK/ELCAMINO RADICAL


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP PEDRO.....U GET THOSE RULES I SENT YOU FOR THE HOP FROM LAST YEAR? LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK? I ALREADY SET THE CATEGORIES:
> 
> SINGLE STREET
> DOUBLE STREET
> SINGLE RADICAL
> DOUBLE RADICAL
> TRUCK/ELCAMINO RADICAL


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

Don Pedro said:


> Pm sent.


 uffin: replied.


----------



## 70295

thanks don pedro......just got the cylinders.......i'll be letting you know about the springs and some deep cups:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

sebas65impalass said:


> thanks don pedro......just got the cylinders.......i'll be letting you know about the springs and some deep cups:thumbsup:


Dam they barely got there. No problem bro.


----------



## DLS1

basic chrome undercarriage $? 75 caprice vert


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Pjay said:


> :wave:


What up nikka:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

*Playa playa, what chu looking at.*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Pjay

Don Pedro said:


> What up nikka:h5:


Just here trying to get my elco redone and getting the regal ready for next month in Odessa


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## azmurh

How Much for 2 pumps all chrome ?


----------



## Don Pedro

azmurh said:


> How Much for 2 pumps all chrome ?


Just the pump or a complete set up?


----------



## azmurh

Don Pedro said:


> Just the pump or a complete set up?


Just the pump block,tank gear motor


----------



## Don Pedro

azmurh said:


> Just the pump block,tank gear motor


Pm sent.


----------



## Erika CCE

_*What's up Pedro!!! *_


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> _*What's up Pedro!!! *_


Que onda Erika. They finally let you play with the computer.


----------



## Mr.Brown




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Que onda Erika. They finally let you play with the computer.


Muy chistoso lol!!! but yeah u will see me here a lil bit more often  So let me know if u need anything


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Muy chistoso lol!!! but yeah u will see me here a lil bit more often  So let me know if u need anything


hno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Coronado Customs is fully stocked and ready, Marzzochi Gears, BBC Coils, Accurate Solenoids, Adex, Adel II Dumps, Blocks, Complete Major Brand Set-up kits, Battery Chargers, Piston Pumps, Bladder Pumps, Chrome pumps, And the list goes on and on! So come on down and pay us a visit or give us a call. And remember "Dont Cheat Yourself, Treat Yourself"  *


----------



## Cruizin Memories




----------



## Eddie-Money

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Coronado Customs is fully stocked and ready, Marzzochi Gears, BBC Coils, Accurate Solenoids, Adex, Adel II Dumps, Blocks, Complete Major Brand Set-up kits, Battery Chargers, Piston Pumps, Bladder Pumps, Chrome pumps, And the list goes on and on! So come on down and pay us a visit or give us a call. And remember "Dont Cheat Yourself, Treat Yourself"  *




*TTMFT FOR THE CORONADO CUSTOM FAMILIA*.:nicoderm:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE CORONADO CUSTOM FAMILIA*.:nicoderm:


Wuz up Eddie Money? you missed out The La Gente CC show was this past Saturday we sold a shit load of parts and we didnt even have a booth Lol!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

More products added to the list. China 3/8 slowdowns in chrome and black finish


----------



## Don Pedro

Just added, Parker 1/2 chrome slowdowns.


----------



## Don Pedro

Got the next order ready of impala rear trailing arms.


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## backyardmini

how much for a set of tires shipped to 34715


----------



## rider1Vlife

NIICCCCCCCCCCCCCEEE


Don Pedro said:


> More products added to the list. China 3/8 slowdowns in chrome and black finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUnOTE]


----------



## Don Pedro

sold sold sold

Anyone need a Monte Carlo front end?


----------



## Erika CCE

*We now have MINI PUMP KEY-CHAINS!!!! We offer them in 3 different colors BLUE, PURPLE & SILVER. Order yours today!!!* 







​


----------



## Don Pedro

Coronado Customs will have a booth at the Mi Vida CC car show this saturday in Yuma Az @ the Cocopah Casino with a full line of hydraulic parts springs and batteries.
Stop by and visit us @ the booth.


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> Coronado Customs will have a booth at the Mi Vida CC car show this saturday in Yuma Az @ the Cocopah Casino with a full line of hydraulic parts springs and batteries.
> Stop by and visit us @ the booth.


 ANY RAFFLES????:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> ANY RAFFLES????:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Dam :ninja: i'm allready hooking you up on your parts.  We'll see.


----------



## rgarcia15928

Just got off the phone with Big Fish lowrider videos from LA, he does alot of the hop videos in in cali and he will be here at our show fiming the Hop and show....if you havent seen his work look him up on youtube or BigFish productions1.com...​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Pedro and the boys, hows it all going homies... I'm hopin to head down for that show, see you guys soon....Jorge heading out Friday too...just sayin


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup Pedro and the boys, hows it all going homies... I'm hopin to head down for that show, see you guys soon....Jorge heading out Friday too...just sayin


Thanks for the heads up Ron. We we got another stock order ready for you. You know it come to the shop the night before and we going to have a old school mexican cook out.


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> Just got off the phone with Big Fish lowrider videos from LA, he does alot of the hop videos in in cali and he will be here at our show fiming the Hop and show....if you havent seen his work look him up on youtube or BigFish productions1.com...​


Thats right Dady-O has confirmed he will be covering the United Dreams show! No BS with Big Fish!


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.

*Big Fish will be covering this show! Just so you know.​


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Pjay

Don Pedro said:


> Anyone need a Monte Carlo front end?


How much for the front clip


----------



## Don Pedro

Pocket change for you Playa.


----------



## Don Pedro

We will have the latest LOWRIDER SCENE magazines and videos at the Mi Vida car show this saturday at our booth.


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> We will have the latest LOWRIDER SCENE magazines and videos at the Mi Vida car show this saturday at out booth.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Just got a batch of the Big Fish dvd's here at Coronado Customs and we will have them on sale at the Mi Vida show this saturday!


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

let me know if show gets cancelled :ninja:...........


Don Pedro said:


> Just got a batch of the Big Fish dvd's here at Coronado Customs and we will have them on sale at the Mi Vida show this saturday!


----------



## Don Pedro

sold sold sold

Anyone need a Monte Carlo front end?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> Thanks for the heads up Ron. We we got another stock order ready for you. You know it come to the shop the night before and we going to have a old school mexican cook out.


Imma try my best, we got alot going on that weekend, but i'm tryin to get out of it...See ya soon homies


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Imma try my best, we got alot going on that weekend, but i'm tryin to get out of it...See ya soon homies


Big Ron, you are an official stick-erd Member! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Big Ron, you are an official stick-erd Member! :thumbsup:



:ninja: you got tagged! :roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
> "Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
> Call today & order yours.!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
> Norma *


Looks real good. Ill s/o some later this weak.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don Pedro said:


> Looks real good. Ill s/o some later this weak.


*Kool..!* :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Big Ron, you are an official stick-erd Member! :thumbsup:



Aww shootz...I got STICK-tarded....I'm not good at comprehending numbers


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Aww shootz...I got STICK-tarded....I'm not good at comprehending numbers


Ck the rear windshield on the dually.:roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

Calling it a day. I got the full crew putting in some overtime!


----------



## rider1Vlife

what up :ninja: ??? no rest for the wicked????:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> what up :ninja: ??? no rest for the wicked????:h5:


Que onda bro. I thought we were going to raid the buffet last weak.:roflmao:


----------



## rider1Vlife

:rofl: it was raining hard over here, u coming too parker for the show and to get some of the hop money......


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

2 THE TOPP


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> TTT


When you headed down bro?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :ninja: you got tagged! :roflmao:


:boink:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC

ALRIGHT HOMEBOYS HERES THE PIX THAT WERE SHOT @ THE MI VIDA SHOW THIS MONTH ENJOY... 























































































































AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST OUR HOST OF THE MI VIDA YUMA, AZ RICHARD CRAIGS RIDE!!! SHE LIKES IT!!! 










THESE ARE JUST A FEW OF OVER A HUNDRED PICS TAKEN AT THIS SHOW U CAN SEE EM ALL ON OUR CLUB PAGE 
ON FACE BOOK. UNITED DREAMS CAR AND BIKE CLUB YUMA, AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed1983

THOUGHT U GUYS HAD A HOP WER THA VIDEOS?


----------



## Don Pedro

ed1983 said:


> THOUGHT U GUYS HAD A HOP WER THA VIDEOS?


Na homie thats for the show in Feb. This was a show-n-shine for another club.


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

So what will be a good translation for TTT??? mmmm HET HASTA EL TOPE:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> So what will be a good translation for TTT??? mmmm HET HASTA EL TOPE:roflmao::rofl:


Just hit the sap button on the key board. LoL


----------



## Don Pedro

Brown friday sale coming up on instock inventory. I will post up items this weakend or pm your request.


----------



## Don Pedro

Due to the phone calls and pm's coming in our brown sale starts now. The response has been terrific. Thanks again guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

_Here u go Mr. Pedro!!! _


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Don Pedro

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_


----------



## Don Pedro

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

*Tracking numbers have been sent out. Thanks*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Don Pedro said:


> _Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


GOOD JOB !!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

We are out of Saco motors and 4 1/2 BBC black and chrome coils. Thanks again.


----------



## Don Pedro

*TTT*


----------



## rider1Vlife

THANKS FOR THE PARTS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> THANKS FOR THE PARTS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks to the Big homie from City Cruisers coming through tonight and dropping 2g's on a saturday night!:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]_We have sold out of Saco motors-13ww tires-#11 & #13 marz gears-4 1/2 BBC black & chrome coils.
Thanks again._​


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT for the CORONADO CUSTOM FAMILIA.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT for the CORONADO CUSTOM FAMILIA.*


_Whats good Eddie.:h5:_


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:*What's going on Pedro??!! *


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:*What's going on Pedro??!! *


Senorita erika how was the long weakend.


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Senorita erika how was the long weakend.


It was really good, how about yours??? :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> It was really good, how about yours??? :biggrin:


Good. Nice and quite. Made a top roman turkey,,,lol,,:roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## Don Pedro

Sorry we haven't responded to the pm's. We are busy redoing some shitty ass frame work for a customer he had done somewhere else.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


> Sorry we haven't responded to the pm's. We are busy redoing some shitty ass frame work for a customer he had done somewhere else.


It's like polishing a turd!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> _Whats good Eddie.:h5:_



*All is good over here it's been cold as hell here, how are you guys doing.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *All is good over here it's been cold as hell here, how are you guys doing.*


It's snowing down here,,,,,,,,if you know what i mean!


----------



## Don Pedro

_The Coronado Customs family has lost a long time family friend last night in yuma az. --Conrad Fajardo of Tacna Az lost his life to a severe heart attack last night. Our wishes go out to his family and his duaghter that is currently overseas--We'll miss you (peludo).:tears:_


----------



## Don Pedro

_Hell with it, lets start this already!

_


----------



## Erika CCE

*GM Pedro!!! *:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *GM Pedro!!! *:wave:


_Buenos dias senorita._


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*TTT*


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

....:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## down79

How much for some lower adjustable. For a 79 cutty to 73129


----------



## Don Pedro

down79 said:


> How much for some lower adjustable. For a 79 cutty to 73129


*PM sent.*


----------



## Don Pedro

_For the customers in the Imperial valley area for a small delivery fee we have someone avialable to bring parts out to your valley monday-thursday._


----------



## B Town Fernie

Don Pedro said:


> _For the customers in the Imperial valley area for a small delivery fee we have someone avialable to bring parts out to your valley monday-thursday._


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> _TTT_


Whats up fellas???


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> Whats up fellas???


Whats up Oz,,,,,just enjoying the single life again!


----------



## Mr.Brown

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928

SUP PEDRO HAVENT FORGOT U HOMIE.....HOP FOR FEB GONNA GET GOOD HOMIE......


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## JUST2C

TTT :thumbsup:


Don Pedro said:


> _Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


----------



## Don Pedro

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Updates coming real soon *


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

How was ur Christmas??? What r u doing for New Years, besides getting drunk lol


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> How was ur Christmas??? What r u doing for New Years, besides getting drunk lol


_Christmas was ok. Don't remember much of at least no pictures have surfaced up,lol. We are trying to get cuaght up before New Years, the chromer took his sweat ass time with our last order and we fell behind a couple of weaks now. Ya for New Years it'll be menudo and bacanora all night long!_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Christmas was ok. Don't remember much of at least no pictures have surfaced up,lol. We are trying to get cuaght up before New Years, the chromer took his sweat ass time with our last order and we fell behind a couple of weaks now. Ya for New Years it'll be menudo and bacanora all night long!_



That's kool, yeah I think we are having a lil fiesta at my mom's house too!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> That's kool, yeah I think we are having a lil fiesta at my mom's house too!!!


_I can just picture your old school mexican fiesta with menudo,champurado,pozzole & tamales? And Don Chente en la rokola!















_


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


_What it do bro, How was your x-mas._


----------



## Don Pedro

_Does anyone have game-cheat codes for this one? :roflmao:








_


----------



## Don Pedro

_*TTT*_


----------



## Pjay

Don Pedro said:


> _What it do bro, How was your x-mas._


Was kool just been working on my 62 I am building for next yr


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

FELIZ ANO 2012!!! Is this better?? LOL:roflmao:


----------



## rider1Vlife

whats up ????


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> whats up ????



Whats going on. You coming to the desert?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _Does anyone have game-cheat codes for this one? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


You a fool.... That funny ass shit...

Happy New year big homie..... Jorge's is down south, call him up for a meet???


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy New Year fam._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _Happy New Year fam._


Thanx Brotha....And lets make it another kick ass year...See the new products we bustin out with???? Keepin this shit live playa


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanx Brotha....And lets make it another kick ass year...See the new products we bustin out with???? Keepin this shit live playa


Yes sir, just trying to get shit back on track. Got a little bumpy for a minute.


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Coronado Customs is back in full effect where the fuck everybody at? *


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

......


----------



## admin

Testing.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

admin said:


> Testing.


1..2 1...2 1.....2 testing...



Pedro I told perm and he'll look it up in the morning


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 1..2 1...2 1.....2 testing...
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro I told perm and he'll look it up in the morning


_Thanks playa,,good looking out._


----------



## fms kid

How much for a pair of 18" telescopics?


----------



## Don Pedro

fms kid said:


> How much for a pair of 18" telescopics?


_Pm sent._


----------



## Erika CCE

Pedro, when r u going to open a fb page??? lol just asking


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Pedro, when r u going to open a fb page??? lol just asking


_Why does everyone want me to get one of them thangs,,,,,,,Not till i get back in shape! I'm bring sexy back for 2012. lol,ya right._


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Don Pedro said:


> _Why does everyone want me to get one of them thangs,,,,,,,Not till i get back in shape! I'm bring sexy back for 2012. lol,ya right._


there's always photo shop


----------



## Eddie-Money

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> there's always photo shop




:roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

_Lyme Wire in our shop getting some touch ups!
























_


----------



## Don Pedro

_GT Yuma getting ready for the (cho) season!

















_


----------



## El Callejero

Don Pedro said:


> _GT Yuma getting ready for the (cho) season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Why does everyone want me to get one of them thangs,,,,,,,Not till i get back in shape! I'm bring sexy back for 2012. lol,ya right._


*Do u really think everybody that has FB are sexy looking??? haha!!! Como dice DELTORO photo shop*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Do u really think everybody that has FB are sexy looking??? haha!!! Como dice DELTORO photo shop*


Tell me thats not your secret. lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Tell me thats not your secret. lol


Haha maybe, u will have to come to Louisville one day to find out lol!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Haha maybe, u will have to come to Louisville one day to find out lol!!!


I better run a back ground check first.lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> I better run a back ground check first.lol.


Haha no tengas miedo lol


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro, i'm down for the road trip to Kentucky :thumbsup: alcabo el deisel esta mas barrato pa ese rumbo


----------



## Don Pedro

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Don Pedro, i'm down for the road trip to Kentucky :thumbsup: alcabo el deisel esta mas barrato pa ese rumbo


_TOMA!_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Erika CCE said:


> Haha no tengas miedo lol


Andi Cabron!!!!! :drama:


----------



## Erika CCE

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Andi Cabron!!!!! :drama:


*
Haha u guys are funny!!! But seriously you all should take a trip over here to the Mid East one day, so we can show u that we also know how to HOP!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *
> Haha u guys are funny!!! But seriously you all should take a trip over here to the Mid East one day, so we can show u that we also know how to HOP!!!*


_(Bar Hop)_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _(Bar Hop)_


*
LOL* :roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT :ninja:_


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTMFT_


----------



## Don Pedro

_Stay tuned for one of these BMH show kits installation!

*







*

Here's something I played around with today.










I ported the suction to the face of the gear
















Also grooved the adapter plate ,gave it the finned look.

















I also didn't like the look of all the hardline nuts, So I tig welded some custom "boss" to tube adapters

$1250 as seen in pic







Here is our optional motor pedistal










it can be placed anywhere on the motor


















Why cover the motor up ,when you can display it !!! We aint hiding the cosmedics, we making it more visable.
*pump as seen in pic raw 550$..
chrome & polished 725$

complete pump w/ single dump..
mini monster or lv image dump only & zig zag slow down,hard lined & fittings raw 950$ chrome & polished 1200$*​
​
_


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *BlackMagicHydraulics*  
This picture shows operation of release

























I think I'm going to re dign the handle to look more O.G












so this dump right here is 200 polished ,with chrome candle and 175 raw?​


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T







_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> Show's right around the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THE REAL BIG M*
> special guest hop judge _*BIG M*_ from black magic hydraulics.. :cheesy: :shocked:
> 
> 
> i will have lays & chip ahoy.. & for all my spanish speaking peep's doritos y cheeeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Don Pedro

realistics san luis 13 car show 29 enero 2012


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> TTTx2


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T 
*


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T 








_


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

do you have any steel tanks with welded back piston or bladder


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

I NEED AARMS MOLDED AND EXTENDED 1 INCH and CROMEMED For 85 el camino shipped to 91325


----------



## Don Pedro

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> do you have any steel tanks with welded back piston or bladder


_PM Sent_


----------



## Don Pedro

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> I NEED AARMS MOLDED AND EXTENDED 1 INCH and CROMEMED For 85 el camino shipped to 91325


_PM Sent_


----------



## Don Pedro

_Chromed orders have been shipped out today and tracking numbers have been pm'd. Thanks again._


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## falcon65

how much moulded top a arms for 87 cuttlass chrome ext 1"


----------



## 81cut

how much for a set of them chrome lowers for 60 impala shipped to 79701 oh and a wishbone setup


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*No mo computer issues we back in this Bitch!!!! *:yes:


----------



## Don Pedro

falcon65 said:


> how much moulded top a arms for 87 cuttlass chrome ext 1"


_Pm sent_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

We jus finished up some *Trick Caddy uppers *i'll be posting up pics this coming weekend....


----------



## Don Pedro

81cut said:


> how much for a set of them chrome lowers for 60 impala shipped to 79701 oh and a wishbone setup


_Pm sent_


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*TO THE TOP







*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

whats uo with my Boys....Puttin in some work???? see you guys real soon


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> whats uo with my Boys....Puttin in some work???? see you guys real soon


+

:run::ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

:420:


----------



## rgarcia15928

SUP PEDRO WHAT TIME YOU GUYS GONNA BE AT THE SHOW??


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP PEDRO WHAT TIME YOU GUYS GONNA BE AT THE SHOW??


Were going to kick the roosters ass in the morning to wake him up!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

It will be an all nighter for me for sure.... Got tooooo much work and no time too tune... Dont trip though, I work best under pressure

see ya'll Sturday morning


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> It will be an all nighter for me for sure.... Got tooooo much work and no time too tune... Dont trip though, I work best under pressure
> 
> see ya'll Sturday morning


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW PEDRO!!! TRATAS BIEN A BRUCE EHH??!!  LOL:roflmao:


----------



## rider1Vlife

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.






_​


----------



## Don Pedro

_The Coronado Customs fam of Yuma Az had a great time at the show once again. Thanks again to United Dreams C.C. and Cocopah Casino and a special thanks to Big Perm and Cali Goerge from the Black Magic Hydraulics L.V. fam for showing support for the BMH team.:thumbsup:_​


----------



## Erika CCE

Ur very welcome, Bruce said he had a great time!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Ur very welcome, Bruce said he had a great time!!!


Las indias se lo querian comer vivo.


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Las indias se lo querian comer vivo.


Jaja cuales Indias???


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Jaja cuales Indias???


En el casino,lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> En el casino,lol


haha ur funny!!! le voy a preguntar a Bruce...


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW PEDRO!!! TRATAS BIEN A BRUCE EHH??!!  LOL:roflmao:


NO NINTENDO!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> NO NINTENDO!!!!!! LOL


Haha Bruce, I'm not talking bad about u I promise lol


----------



## Team CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _The Coronado Customs fam of Yuma Az had a great time at the show once again. Thanks again to United Dreams C.C. and Cocopah Casino and a special thanks to Big Perm and Cali Goerge from the Black Magic Hydraulics L.V. fam for showing support for the BMH team.:thumbsup:_​


thanks to all the homies from coronado customs.. had a great time.. thanks for everything :naughty:


----------



## Erika CCE

Happy Valentines Mr. Pedro!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Happy Valentines Mr. Pedro!!!


:naughty:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> :naughty:


U EVIL lol


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> U EVIL lol


:shh:


----------



## Mr cadullac

Hey can you shoot me a price for some 1983 Cadillac deville Upper A Arms extended at the ears and chromed. i can pick up locally. PM me thanks


----------



## Don Pedro

_ T T T_


----------



## nme1

any hopping videos from the show?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

nme1 said:


> any hopping videos from the show?


Ya, i havent had time to upload them. We have been extremely swamped.


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT*[/QUOTE
> 
> _What it do Eddie_


----------



## Don Pedro

_We will be traveling to Ocean Side Ca on saturday 2-18-12 We will be driving through El Centro Ca and S.D. Ca. If any one needs BMH products or Interstate batteries or 13" ww tires pm me and save money on the shipping charge._


----------



## lukie13

I need some tire u got some


----------



## Don Pedro

lukie13 said:


> I need some tire u got some


Yes sir, in stock!


----------



## 90towncar

Got my order today.. Thanks for the quick service.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> _We will be traveling to Ocean Side Ca on saturday 2-18-12 We will be driving through El Centro Ca and S.D. Ca. If any one needs BMH products or Interstate batteries or 13" ww tires pm me and save money on the shipping charge._


_2 chrome pump kits-18 batterries-2 BMH piston kits-8 sets of coils and 60 solenoids going to cali tomorrow. Thanks for the purchases._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

Happy President's Day


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup to my :ninja:'s at coronado customs :h5:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:boink::naughty:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave: :h5:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


>


Fuck it, if thats the case lets close shop, and hit the Chicken house....todays my B-Day!!! i'm Buying :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 mc

how much for a 3 pump setup and a 2 pump setup im not sure what i want yet and how much is shipping postal code 85338 pm me


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

86 mc said:


> how much for a 3 pump setup and a 2 pump setup im not sure what i want yet and how much is shipping postal code 85338 pm me


We got what you need in stock... Don Pedro will be hitting you up with pricing by the morning. We just ended a 15 hour day at the shop.


----------



## Don Pedro

86 mc said:


> how much for a 3 pump setup and a 2 pump setup im not sure what i want yet and how much is shipping postal code 85338 pm me


_PM sent. Alot more Phnx area customers are driving down for parts. We loaded up another customer yesterday. Lmk if you want it shipped._


----------



## BackyardAZ

Don Pedro said:


> _PM sent. Alot more Phnx area customers are driving down for parts. We loaded up another customer yesterday. Lmk if you want it shipped._


Good looking out


----------



## Mr.Brown

uffin:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTMFT

_


----------



## kandy-kutty87

*​How's everything going?*


----------



## Don Pedro

Its only doing 65"


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Don Pedro said:


> Its only doing 65"


uh oh..well lmk..


----------



## Don Pedro

kandy-kutty87 said:


> uh oh..well lmk..


You wanna run that double BM piston pump to see if itll get 85"


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Don Pedro said:


> You wanna run that double BM piston pump to see if itll get 85"


are you talking bout inches or mph..haha


----------



## Don Pedro

kandy-kutty87 said:


> are you talking bout inches or mph..haha


inches nikka. just fucking with ya. trani will be done wed.


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Don Pedro said:


> inches nikka. just fucking with ya. trani will be done wed.


lol, you had me escared for a sec...any luck on the gas tank


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

kandy-kutty87 said:


> lol, you had me escared for a sec...any luck on the gas tank


Dam, you need the gas tank loaded too!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Dam, you need the gas tank loaded too!!


lol of course not...


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> TTT


What up playa:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:nicoderm:.......


----------



## Don Pedro

_All scheduled jobs have to be pushed back 5 days due to the new concrete floor addition is going to be poured on 2-28-12
Sorry for the inconvenience._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

'''''''


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Brown

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

_Come and get the BMH tax kit while they last!

_BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS "Welcome to the Darkside" 2012 tax specials _







Best deals on quality, performance, and upgrades__To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials


1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
includes
2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (choices of gear size #9 or #11)
Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (your choice)
2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (your choice)
1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings) 
1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
6: Accumax soleniods
6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (your choice)
2: Deep cups 
2: Reverse coil-over cup
2: Pro Magic Balls

_*Complete kit $980.00


*​


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Coronado Customs on the way to Las Vegas! fucken, windy as hell too....


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Don Pedro said:


> _Come and get the BMH tax kit while they last!
> 
> _BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS "Welcome to the Darkside" 2012 tax specials _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best deals on quality, performance, and upgrades__To start of the new year with a "*BANG*" we are introducing this year's tax time specials
> 
> 
> 1) 2 Pump chrome Performance kit,
> includes
> 2: 1/2'' High pressure chrome pumps with billet aluminum block,and backing plate. (choices of gear size #9 or #11)
> Pumps come with chrome H.D hitachi motors
> 4: DDRV Tig welded soleniod dump valves
> 4: Pneu-trol chrome plated check valves
> 2: 3/8 th Steel chrome hex slo-downs
> 2: 6's or 8's chrome triple seal ,1 &1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing, fat cylinders (your choice)
> 2 8's thru 12's chrome triple seal, 1&1/8" shaft ,bronze guide bushing ,fat cylinder (your choice)
> 1: Set of High pressure Italian #6 hoses with bite to wire crimp ends. 2 15 ft,3 ft,4ft,4 1ft
> 1: All High quality chrome plated adapters (fittings)
> 1: all hardware ,and soleniod connector
> 6: Accumax soleniods
> 6 or 8 switches and 15 ft 9 wire (your choice)
> 2: Deep cups
> 2: Reverse coil-over cup
> 2: Pro Magic Balls
> 
> _*Complete kit $980.00
> 
> 
> *​


WHEN DOES THIS END???? ARE THE PUMPS ENGRAVED ON THE BLOCKS AND CAN U UPGRADE ONE PUMP TO 3/4 BLOCK?? ARE THE GEARHEAD MARZ GEARHEADS?? PM ME THANKS


----------



## Don Pedro

84Cuttinthrough said:


> WHEN DOES THIS END???? ARE THE PUMPS ENGRAVED ON THE BLOCKS AND CAN U UPGRADE ONE PUMP TO 3/4 BLOCK?? ARE THE GEARHEAD MARZ GEARHEADS?? PM ME THANKS


_Pm sent_


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK

I NEED FOR IMPALA 1968 RAG WTB FRONT ALL CHROME
- upper extend a-arms (3 1\4)
- lower a-arms
- link kit + tie rod end 
- all the driving rods 
- stearing box

BACK ALL CHROME
- lower molded traling arm with powerballs
- upper boxed trailing arm 
- meabe differencial not sure 
Pm price thx​


----------



## Don Pedro

Were on the road and still taking orders.


----------



## Don Pedro

LuxuriouS PINK said:


> I NEED FOR IMPALA 1968 RAG WTB FRONT ALL CHROME
> - upper extend a-arms (3 1\4)
> - lower a-arms
> - link kit + tie rod end
> - all the driving rods
> - stearing box
> 
> BACK ALL CHROME
> - lower molded traling arm with powerballs
> - upper boxed trailing arm
> - meabe differencial not sure
> Pm price thx​


How much do u want the arms extended? Do u have any cores? Does your read diff have one or two upper arms.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

_Thanks for everyones purchases this weak. Its been crazy with the shipping and the walkins. Just got done boxing 16 orders and tracking numbers will be sent out tomorrow. Thanks to the Black Magic family for having us on saturday and kicking it for a few hours. :thumbsup:
_


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Don Pedro said:


> _Thanks for everyones purchases this weak. Its been crazy with the shipping and the walkins. Just got done boxing 16 orders and tracking numbers will be sent out tomorrow. Thanks to the Black Magic family for having us on saturday and kicking it for a few hours. :thumbsup:
> _


----------



## Don Pedro

_







_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Thanks for everyones purchases this weak. Its been crazy with the shipping and the walkins. Just got done boxing 16 orders and tracking numbers will be sent out tomorrow. Thanks to the Black Magic family for having us on saturday and kicking it for a few hours. :thumbsup:
> _



*I see, no love for CCE*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *I see, no love for CCE*


_Sorry i forgot to also say thanks to Bruce/Bruce for having us over and having the CCE product we needed._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Sorry i forgot to also say thanks to Bruce/Bruce for having us over and having the CCE product we needed._


:twak:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :twak:


:tears:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> :tears:


:buttkick: Eso y mas te mereces lol


----------



## TopDogg

Anything else come in yet?


----------



## Don Pedro

TopDogg said:


> Anything else come in yet?


_No sir. Still on the waiting list. I will call you as soon as they land.:nicoderm:_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Some show quality Caddy/Caprice uppers we just finished up in the shop. Ready to send out to the engraver then chrome shop.


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Some show quality Caddy/Caprice uppers we just finished up in the shop. Ready to send out to the engraver then chrome shop.


 Damn those are nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Some show quality Caddy/Caprice uppers we just finished up in the shop. Ready to send out to the engraver then chrome shop.


 Damn those are nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_We are in the process of expanding and bringing something new for our loyal customers. Stay tuned guys._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


>



what you do'n with oj's bird :nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> what you do'n with oj's bird :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

I got all my stuff today!! Thanks man for not bullshitn and answering all my pms!!! This is a good dude to deal with!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _Thanks for everyones purchases this weak. Its been crazy with the shipping and the walkins. Just got done boxing 16 orders and tracking numbers will be sent out tomorrow. Thanks to the Black Magic family for having us on saturday and kicking it for a few hours. :thumbsup:
> _


sup player.. it was good to see you guys.. :h5:



Don Pedro said:


> :wave:


:ninja:


84Cuttinthrough said:


> I got all my stuff today!! Thanks man for not bullshitn and answering all my pms!!! This is a good dude to deal with!!!


yea he kinda cool... j/k.. great shop & customer service.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

84Cuttinthrough said:


> I got all my stuff today!! Thanks man for not bullshitn and answering all my pms!!! This is a good dude to deal with!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


>


that will only last 2weeks ... then its time to get a sancha :naughty:


----------



## MLBTLB

Don Pedro said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats up homie,got my parts.You would think this dude lives down the street as fast as the parts get to your door.very good business and fast shipping!keep up the good work homie!


----------



## Don Pedro

MLBTLB said:


> Whats up homie,got my parts.You would think this dude lives down the street as fast as the parts get to your door.very good business and fast shipping!keep up the good work homie!


We take care of our customers as if they were right around the corner.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Don Pedro said:


> We take care of our customers as if they were right around the corner.


...


----------



## Don Pedro

_In the shop all day today again._


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## Don Pedro

_Just got done boxing up tomorrows orders. Tracking numbers will be sent out as soon as they are available.:thumbsup:_


----------



## Mr.Brown

Don Pedro said:


> _In the shop all day today again._


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

*HELLO PEDRO!!! How was ur weekend?*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *HELLO PEDRO!!! How was ur weekend?*


Que onda. About time you got on here today,,,lol


----------



## Mr.Brown

:wave: wassup Don P, how was your weekend? Any updates on my son's project?


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Que onda. About time you got on here today,,,lol


*LOL eske me tienen deskitando el cheke *


----------



## josephm78

Will a stucchi k06 vuz12 work on my pump or does it have to be parker check valve


----------



## Don Pedro

josephm78 said:


> Will a stucchi k06 vuz12 work on my pump or does it have to be parker check valve


_Pm sent_


----------



## Don Pedro

Mr.Brown said:


> :wave: wassup Don P, how was your weekend? Any updates on my son's project?


:420:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

How's everything going...


----------



## Don Pedro

kandy-kutty87 said:


> How's everything going...


Pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro

uffin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## rider1Vlife

whats up fellas ?


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> whats up fellas ?


Que onda carnal. This wind and rain is messing with me,,,,lol.


----------



## rollin thru 325

2 dumps shipped to 79605


----------



## Don Pedro

rollin thru 325 said:


> 2 dumps shipped to 79605


Pm sent


----------



## B Town Fernie

Post pics of the 64 in your shop


----------



## Don Pedro

B Town Fernie said:


> Post pics of the 64 in your shop


:shh:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

B Town Fernie said:


> Post pics of the 64 in your shop


The Rag or the Hardtop? :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> The Rag or the Hardtop? :dunno:


 both :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie

Mr.Brown said:


> both :biggrin:


:run:


----------



## Don Pedro

_I cant do all you boyz at the same time.







_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _I cant do all you boyz at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That's fine just let me push up on them fun bags and drop a pearl neckless....Sup Pedro...


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That's fine just let me push up on them fun bags and drop a pearl neckless....Sup Pedro...



_What up Ron. Were busier than a one armed arm man trying to wipe his ass and scratch his nuts at the same time.:roflmao:_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _What up Ron. Were busier than a one armed arm man trying to wipe his ass and scratch his nuts at the same time.:roflmao:_


Thats a good thang.....


----------



## B Town Fernie

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> The Rag or the Hardtop? :dunno:


The one from B TOWN ...


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

B Town Fernie said:


> The one from B TOWN ...


Oh the one from Blythe.... chingado!!! :facepalm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout: sup players


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout: sup players


----------



## B Town Fernie

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Oh the one from Blythe.... chingado!!! :facepalm:


I dont think blythe has a four that clean


----------



## Don Pedro

B Town Fernie said:


> I dont think blythe has a four that clean



:buttkick:


----------



## B Town Fernie

and thats not talking shit either  post pics of the blythe 64 too :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT FOR THE CORONADO CUSTOMS FAMILIA*


----------



## Don Pedro

Eddie-Money said:


> *TTT FOR THE CORONADO CUSTOMS FAMILIA*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

Don Pedro said:


> :thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## kandy-kutty87

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T _


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Molded and chromed Caddy uppers for another out of town costomer


Sweet work! What would some uppers like this for gbody Hopper extended two inches run? Pm me a price shipped to 78617 plz...


----------



## Don Pedro

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Sweet work! What would some uppers like this for gbody Hopper extended two inches run? Pm me a price shipped to 78617 plz...


_PM sent_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*We wanna Thank Rooster, Maniacos LA For stopping by last night with a purchase :thumbsup:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :thumbsup:





WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :drama:


sup my :ninja:'s... see you this week'n :h5:


----------



## TopDogg

TTT, just picked up my accumulaters. Thanks Pedro and Mike.


----------



## Mr.Brown

uffin:


----------



## Don Pedro

TopDogg said:


> TTT, just picked up my accumulaters. Thanks Pedro and Mike.


_No problem,,,,,but the neighbors thought i was getting raided,,,lol_


----------



## rider1Vlife

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T _


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Pedro whered u and Mike go? we was trying to go eat last night maaaaan!


----------



## Don Pedro

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Pedro whered u and Mike go? we was trying to go eat last night maaaaan!


We rolled out about 25 minutes after Perm and hit the buffet on the way home.


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *TTT *


:h5:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

How was the hop?


----------



## Don Pedro

kandy-kutty87 said:


> How was the hop?


The after hop was where it was at. I forgot to take my camera with me so we didnt get any footage this time.


----------



## kandy-kutty87

Maybe someone else did, I'll have to check other topics..I heard it was good..


Don Pedro said:


> The after hop was where it was at. I forgot to take my camera with me so we didnt get any footage this time.


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> The after hop was where it was at. I forgot to take my camera with me so we didnt get any footage this time.


:facepalm::twak:


----------



## stevie d

Sup playaz good to kick of at the weekend


----------



## Don Pedro

stevie d said:


> Sup playaz good to kick of at the weekend


_Good to finally meet you steve. Hopefully we can kick it at vegas._


----------



## Don Pedro

_Sarah from the Lex and Terry radio show on XM channel Extreme Talk 165_


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]_*YO YO YO.. WHATS UP HOMIES.:wave:. JUS LETTING YOU KNO TO GET YOUR ORDERS IN.:biggrin:. THE TAX SALE IS COMING TO A END.:happysad:. APRIL 16TH.:cheesy:. SO GET IT WHILE ITS HOT..:shocked: & I JUS WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES THAT PLACED YOUR ORDER ALREADY.:thumbsup:. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE.:tongue:. WE ARE JUS A SMALL COMPANY DO'N OUR BEST TO GET OUT ALL YOUR ORDERS ASAP.:biggrin:.

THANKS.. BMH*_​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

To the Top, Who wanna Hopp? :rofl:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

*HAPPY EASTER FELLAS!*


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


_We'll see you at your show bro. Let me know if you need anything brought up._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:....


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs will be at the City Cruisers Car Show show in Cali this weakend to show our freinds support. If anyone needs parts brought up send me or West Coast Hopper a pm with what you need and save on the shipping charge. And yes we have 13"w/w tires in stock._


----------



## red63rag

ttt


----------



## omaharyder

just tracked my order from Coronado Customs and in 3 days my cylinders and doughnuts are already here for a small company they doing big things keep doing yall thing


----------



## Don Pedro

omaharyder said:


> just tracked my order from Coronado Customs and in 3 days my cylinders and doughnuts are already here for a small company they doing big things keep doing yall thing


:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Brown

:wave:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Anyone in the Phoenix Az area needing parts brought up LMK. We will be area on 4-15-12 Send me a pm or give me a call._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

What's crackin ma boy.....You gettin your hussle on...good to see
Jorge is coming down next week-end....keep in mind to get it in early..playa:naughty:


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's crackin ma boy.....You gettin your hussle on...good to see
> Jorge is coming down next week-end....keep in mind to get it in early..playa:naughty:


What up Ron. We have one tax kit still available . We should have the other pending parts ready by next weak.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

.....:happysad:


----------



## Pjay

:inout:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hola Mr. :wave:Thank you so much for the Shirt.!!! fits perfect & I ♥ the color . Have a great day!!! *


----------



## Don Pedro

CCE_GiRL said:


> *Hola Mr. :wave:Thank you so much for the Shirt.!!! fits perfect & I ♥ the color . Have a great day!!! *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Hey stranger!!! Como estas?


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Hey stranger!!! Como estas?


_Que onda Erika, we're barely starting to get caught up. _


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Que onda Erika, we're barely starting to get caught up. _


*
I hear u, we're pretty busy here too*.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

LYME WIRE Almost ready 2 hit the streets, See this 5 in LA come September....Coronado Customs All Day!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Next on the Rack this week Jr's 64 SS coming in for some trunk work. Really nice clean 4 straight outta Brawley,Ca :thumbsup:
Coronado Customs USA!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Next on the Rack this week Jr's 64 SS coming in for some trunk work. Really nice clean 4 straight outta Brawley,Ca :thumbsup:
> Coronado Customs USA!!


Hell yea...Looking good fellas....Keep postin up the work....

Jorge coming down Monday playa.....Have Pedro hit me up on the Batline


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hell yea...Looking good fellas....Keep postin up the work....
> 
> Jorge coming down Monday playa.....Have Pedro hit me up on the Batline


No Problem Holmes...Cheeeeeerrrs!!! :drama:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]_Coronado Customs will be in the Phoenix Az area this weakend. If anyone wants BMH parts or the latest Lowrider Scene magazine brought send me a pm and avoid shipping charges._​


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Don Pedro

:drama:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

_The newest LOWIDER SCENE MAGAZINE is in stock.

Also Rollin Volume 22 & 23 also on the shelf, get them while they last._


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up bro. I talked to you on the phone earlier about the chrome 6's. Thanks for hooking them up. I'll see you on Sunday.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :drama:


mustard no ketchup... pickle no onions


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :drama:





WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :inout:


sup players :h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> mustard no ketchup... pickle no onions


_peanut butter no jelly,,,,,,,,,,ham no burger_


----------



## rider1Vlife

What
up brothas?????????


----------



## sureñosbluez

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Next on the Rack this week Jr's 64 SS coming in for some trunk work. Really nice clean 4 straight outta Brawley,Ca :thumbsup:
> Coronado Customs USA!!


niceee :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Hump Day...:boink:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Mr.Brown

uffin:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*DON PEDRO CALL ME HOMIE.. 6417508451*


----------



## Don Pedro

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## grumpy13

how much for a set of 13"tires


----------



## Don Pedro

grumpy13 said:


> how much for a set of 13"tires


Pm sent


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:* Hola!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:* Hola!!!*


_Que onda Erika,,,_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

....


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> ....





Don Pedro said:


>


sup players :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> ....





Don Pedro said:


>


sup players :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

Hope you have a safe & great weekend!!! 
Thanks, 
*From CCE TEAM!!!* ​


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Hope you have a safe & great weekend!!!
> Thanks,
> *From CCE TEAM!!!* ​


_Thank you senorita Erika, same wishes to you and your family and the CCE family._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Thank you senorita Erika, same wishes to you and your family and the CCE family._


*Gracias!!!*


----------



## flaked85

GREAT FAST CUSTOMER SERICE AND BLACK MAGIC DISTRIBUTOR.JUST ORDERED PIVOT BUSHINGS FROM DON PEDRO AND THEY WERE SHIPPED TO ME QUICK.THANX ALOT CORONADO CUSTOMZ:h5:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Next on the Chopping Block... Fresh from a Dose of Powder-Coat and Pinstripe! Big Sal GoodTimes CC Yuma ...Now time for Rolling Chassis stage :thumbsup:
*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*BMH Whammy Tank kits in stock ready to ship!

Raw









Chrome







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Mr.Brown

:inout:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*BUMP*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*er....*_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]

:sprint:


----------



## Mr.Brown

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hola Pedro*:wave:*!!! How u doing? I haven't heard from you**...*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Hola Pedro*:wave:*!!! How u doing? I haven't heard from you**...*






_Hit me on my,,,,_
_







_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Still on Top!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Happy Fathers Day!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Happy Fathers Day!*



Back at ya Homie.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Back at ya Homie.....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DON PEDRO HIT ME UP HOMIE..... 6417508451


----------



## Don Pedro

_T
T
T_


----------



## kandy-kutty87

TTT


----------



## kandy-kutty87

WHAT'S UP FELLAS, JUST PASSING THROUGH ON THIS THIRSTY THURSDAY...ANY ROOM IN THE SHOP??/


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _T
> T
> T_


happy players day


----------



## Indio123

Are u guys open on saturday


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Indio123 said:


> Are u guys open on saturday


Usually... jus hit us up! 928-580-8196


----------



## Don Pedro

:wave:


----------



## flaco78

Don Pedro said:


> Del Toro Bladder pump kit (raw finish)


How much for this kit


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Tripple Digit Heat dont stop us from workin on the wagon frame!


----------



## Don Pedro

flaco78 said:


> How much for this kit


_We will post up the next generation of Bladder Pumps as soon as they are available. _


----------



## kandy-kutty87

My christmas wish list is getting big already...will be in yuma in few weeks...


----------



## Don Pedro

kandy-kutty87 said:


> My christmas wish list is getting big already...will be in yuma in few weeks...


_Cool brutha._


----------



## flaco78

Don Pedro said:


> _We will post up the next generation of Bladder Pumps as soon as they are available. _


uffin:


----------



## Don Pedro

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Tripple Digit Heat dont stop us from workin on the wagon frame!


Better do all that welding at nite..... Since we got alittle rain I came in and took advantage of the cooler weather myself....3 hr long arm build and install



Don Pedro said:


> :wave:


Sup Mr DON


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Better do all that welding at nite..... Since we got alittle rain I came in and took advantage of the cooler weather myself....3 hr long arm build and install
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Mr DON


Whats good Big Ron. Trying to get away and run up to vegas one of these weakends.


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

T T T :h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

THA REAL_GOOF said:


> T T T :h5:


_What's up







_


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

T T T


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Got them lazor cut brackets buddy, Sittin here chillin wit your name on them....Want me to ship ,,,,Jorge might come down end of next week


----------



## Pjay

:h5: :wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Got them lazor cut brackets buddy, Sittin here chillin wit your name on them....Want me to ship ,,,,Jorge might come down end of next week


_Just put them in the stock order. Thanks Senor Ron._


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:*HOLA PEDRO!!! Como andas? I hope ur doing fine**, have a great weekend**!!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hit me up player.. :ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:*HOLA PEDRO!!! Como andas? I hope ur doing fine**, have a great weekend**!!!*


_Que onda Erika, te me perdes,,_


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> hit me up player.. :ninja:


-k-


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Que onda Erika, te me perdes,,_


*LOL u already know where I'm at M-F 9-6** Ohhh! btw se dice pierdes no perdes jaja jk*


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

:bowrofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *LOL u already know where I'm at M-F 9-6** Ohhh! btw se dice pierdes no perdes jaja jk*


+++


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> +++



:roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Erika CCE said:


> :roflmao:


Hey hey, no internet flirting allowed....


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey hey, no internet flirting allowed....


----------



## Don Pedro

_Black Magic Y/Bone kits (raw $350.00) (chrome $450.00)



























_


----------



## Erika CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey hey, no internet flirting allowed....


_*Don't get jealous lol *_:rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

So here are a few of the advantage of what *Black Magic *to offer.










We offer to sizes, some of our customers dont want that mean 2" tuck, which is recomended more for the hopper, as the 1" is more for the everday cruiser. And if we offered the older style uni pattern it would need to be cut to clear cylinder 

We use a heat-treated material which has higher yeilds than standard plate or even thicker. We did use thicker material ,but found that the higher Ball joint installed height would interfer with the top of the spindle










We use a quality, high end, USA Made ball joint from QA-1 . Thses B.J's have higher strength and allow 20 to 40% more pin travel










This last Photo shows the differences between the 2 kits. _Black Magic_ is also the only _company_ that _*engineered *_this as a complete *kit*. As with all our components we cut the chase work down ,and supply everything needed. Even to the sleeve that properly aligns the tapered pin to fit the square drilled hole of the factory spindle


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Don Pedro

We have 1 G/body rear upper adjustable arms W/johnny joint kit for $190 plus shipping. Sale ends in a couple of days.


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content



_T T T_


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:fool2:*CUANTO POR ESE PAR DE NALGAS!!.......... ???? LOL*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

FERIA SENT FOR 1" LINCOLN SPOONS...............


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> :fool2:*CUANTO POR ESE PAR DE NALGAS!!.......... ???? LOL*


*Son para los que pueden pegar back bumper!*


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> FERIA SENT FOR 1" LINCOLN SPOONS...............


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> *Son para los que pueden pegar back bumper!*


*BAHAHAHAHA... SIGN ME UP... YA LES TRAIGO GANAS!!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup player :ninja:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*We jus added alot more to The parts inventory this past month so hit us up! 928-580-8196 or 928-366-4161 text or call..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *We jus added alot more to The parts inventory this past month so hit us up! 928-580-8196 or 928-366-4161 text or call..*


hamburger no cheeeeeees :ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> hamburger no cheeeeeees :ninja:


_Peanut butter no jelly :dunno:_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hola Pedro**
Just want to say hi, trying to cheer u up *


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Hola Pedro**
> Just want to say hi, trying to cheer u up *


_Thanks Erika, trying to keep my mind occupied._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats up my Ninja's..... Been super busy around this joint....Banging out some kick ass work, with me back in the shop....

Being as hot as it is, I wish I had Perm's job....HHhhhhmmmmmmm:facepalm:


----------



## Don Pedro

This is a G-Body axel we done for a hopper we are building for the shop...still needing to add chain mounts and gussets.


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats up my Ninja's..... Been super busy around this joint....Banging out some kick ass work, with me back in the shop....
> 
> Being as hot as it is, I wish I had Perm's job....HHhhhhmmmmmmm:facepalm:


Sheeeeet, it's hot as hell in AZ guero..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats up my Ninja's..... Been super busy around this joint....Banging out some kick ass work, with me back in the shop....
> 
> Being as hot as it is, I wish I had Perm's job....HHhhhhmmmmmmm:facepalm:


:nono: :nono: my job fat boy :guns:


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> This is a G-Body axel we done for a hopper we are building for the shop...still needing to add chain mounts and gussets.


Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Good Job :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## lowc

How much to Chrome all the moldings including grill and front and back bumpers for a 67 impala non SS show Chrome please all moldings are in great condition


----------



## Don Pedro

lowc said:


> How much to Chrome all the moldings including grill and front and back bumpers for a 67 impala non SS show Chrome please all moldings are in great condition


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









_We will be in the Phnx area this saturday afternoon 8-18-12. Hit us for hydraulic parts, Interstate batteries, 13 W/W tires.._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro

_:thumbsup:_


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

Dam you wednesday!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> Dam you wednesday!


Naw he mondaying it...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> Dam you wednesday!





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Naw he mondaying it...


:facepalm:


----------



## Don Pedro

We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..

First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!









_Kit includes_:
2= Chrome 1/2" High pressure Aluminum blocks pumps ,with backing plates and choice of *Rockford* 9 or 11 gears size
(4) _U.S made_ *Delta Power *Dumps (new High presure design and heavy duty solenoid)
Choice of 6''-8'' _US made.._ Silver Bullet cylinders for the front 
Choice of _US made.._ 10" -12" Silver bullets for the rear
Deep front cups and donuts, coil-over rear and _US made_ *Magic Balls *TM
(2) _US made_ 15'-6" High Pressure # 6 hoses ,with bite to wire crimped fittings 
(1) 4' H.P # 6 rear hose
(1) 3' H.P # 6 rear hose 
(6) *Accumax* soleniods and connectors
Choice of (4) *Carling* or (8) *Space* switches, 15 ft of 9 wire,

Retail Price $1175.00
Sale Price *$1060.00

*








# 2 is our *Professional Series Kit
*Kit Includes:
(1) 3/4" Competition High flow center pressure pump with backing plate and *Rockford* gear 
(1) 1/2'' Competition Center Pressure pump with backing plate and* Rockford* gear
(1) High Pressure ,High flow *Oil System* dump,3/4" fittings and *Stucchi *check, 3/4" Billet Y-block
(2) _US made _*Delta Power* dumps, with 1/2" fittings and *Stucchi* check
Same _cylinders,cups,hoses,switches and soleniods_ as listed in the above kits

Retail Price $1499.00
Sale Price *$1255.00

*#3 is our *3 Pump Professional kit 










*Kit includes: 
(2) Chrome 1/2" super street pumps with backing plates and *#9 Rockford* gear
(1) Chrome 3/4" High flow competition pump with backing plate and *#11 Rockford *gear
(2) _US made_ *Delta Power* dumps, 3/8" chrome fitting kit, with 3/8th *Pneutrol* checks 
Same Fittings,checks,cylinders,cups, and hoses as listed above in Kits
(10) *Accumax* sleniods
(4) *Carling* switches and 15 ft of 9 wire cord

Retail Price 1699.00 
Sale Price* $1475.00

And if purchasing a kit , we have some killer upgrade availible at smokin hot summer prices !!!!!!

*Add any Pre-cut (2 & 3/4 ton) coil for only $75.00
Add any 3.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $120.00
Add any 4.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $130.00



















On Kits # 2 and 3 , Upgrade to an O.G finish, Super duty *Adel-II* With our exclusive soleniod candle, that can be disassembled and re-wound if ever shorted or burnt ,And not to mention (1) year soleniod warranty and *LIFETIME *warranty on main body ,bottom or spool ...for *$275.00* more OR Chrome & Polished for* $350.00.....*​


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*KIT #2 LOOKS TEMPTING CARNAL!*


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *KIT #2 LOOKS TEMPTING CARNAL!*


You know the Pay Pal number,,dam that brings you up to $7000 this month.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> You know the Pay Pal number,,dam that brings you up to $7000 this month.:thumbsup:


Im still in training bro...


----------



## Don Pedro

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> We Have 3 kits, that are *END of SUMMER* specials from *Black Magic Hyd*..
> 
> First kit is our *2 pump Super street kit*...This kit provides all the upgrades that the competitor charge extra for !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kit includes_:
> 2= Chrome 1/2" High pressure Aluminum blocks pumps ,with backing plates and choice of *Rockford* 9 or 11 gears size
> (4) _U.S made_ *Delta Power *Dumps (new High presure design and heavy duty solenoid)
> Choice of 6''-8'' _US made.._ Silver Bullet cylinders for the front
> Choice of _US made.._ 10" -12" Silver bullets for the rear
> Deep front cups and donuts, coil-over rear and _US made_ *Magic Balls *TM
> (2) _US made_ 15'-6" High Pressure # 6 hoses ,with bite to wire crimped fittings
> (1) 4' H.P # 6 rear hose
> (1) 3' H.P # 6 rear hose
> (6) *Accumax* soleniods and connectors
> Choice of (4) *Carling* or (8) *Space* switches, 15 ft of 9 wire,
> 
> Retail Price $1175.00
> Sale Price *$1060.00
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 2 is our *Professional Series Kit
> *Kit Includes:
> (1) 3/4" Competition High flow center pressure pump with backing plate and *Rockford* gear
> (1) 1/2'' Competition Center Pressure pump with backing plate and* Rockford* gear
> (1) High Pressure ,High flow *Oil System* dump,3/4" fittings and *Stucchi *check, 3/4" Billet Y-block
> (2) _US made _*Delta Power* dumps, with 1/2" fittings and *Stucchi* check
> Same _cylinders,cups,hoses,switches and soleniods_ as listed in the above kits
> 
> Retail Price $1499.00
> Sale Price *$1255.00
> 
> *#3 is our *3 Pump Professional kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kit includes:
> (2) Chrome 1/2" super street pumps with backing plates and *#9 Rockford* gear
> (1) Chrome 3/4" High flow competition pump with backing plate and *#11 Rockford *gear
> (2) _US made_ *Delta Power* dumps, 3/8" chrome fitting kit, with 3/8th *Pneutrol* checks
> Same Fittings,checks,cylinders,cups, and hoses as listed above in Kits
> (10) *Accumax* sleniods
> (4) *Carling* switches and 15 ft of 9 wire cord
> 
> Retail Price 1699.00
> Sale Price* $1475.00
> 
> And if purchasing a kit , we have some killer upgrade availible at smokin hot summer prices !!!!!!
> 
> *Add any Pre-cut (2 & 3/4 ton) coil for only $75.00
> Add any 3.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $120.00
> Add any 4.5 Ton hopping coil to a kit for only $130.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Kits # 2 and 3 , Upgrade to an O.G finish, Super duty *Adel-II* With our exclusive soleniod candle, that can be disassembled and re-wound if ever shorted or burnt ,And not to mention (1) year soleniod warranty and *LIFETIME *warranty on main body ,bottom or spool ...for *$275.00* more OR Chrome & Polished for* $350.00.....*​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Boxing up orders in 115' heat, giving customers what they want._


----------



## Don Pedro

_Orders are boxed up and will be shipped out on monday. Tracking numbers will be provided upon availability. :thumbsup:_


----------



## Don Pedro

_ T T MF T_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Look at what we just got in!!!
All New Hydro-Graphic Dipped 4 Hole Switch Plates!!!
Call & Order Today!!! **







*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*THANKS FOR THE QUICK SHIPMENT AGAIN DON PEDRO! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Look at what we just got in!!!
> All New Hydro-Graphic Dipped 4 Hole Switch Plates!!!
> Call & Order Today!!! **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Nice, il have to get some of those._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Nice, il have to get some of those._


*Ya dijiste *


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *THANKS FOR THE QUICK SHIPMENT AGAIN DON PEDRO! :thumbsup:*


:h5:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

kandy-kutty87 said:


> :wave:


What up Manny, u get that g-house on the bumper?


----------



## Up on3

Do u still sell the del toro bladder pumps?


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!**
From CCE FAMILY







*


----------



## Don Pedro

Up on3 said:


> Do u still sell the del toro bladder pumps?



_We are in the process of coming out with a new line, We are trying to stay with quality parts at a reasonable price. We will update when they are available._


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!**
> From CCE FAMILY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Thank you Erika, as soon as we are done with the 67 i will tag you the set up pics._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Thank you Erika, as soon as we are done with the 67 i will tag you the set up pics._


*
Thank you!!!*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:wave:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

It lays on the bumper, if that counts..haha..


Don Pedro said:


> What up Manny, u get that g-house on the bumper?


----------



## Don Pedro

_We will be going to Flagstaff Az tonight, parts are loaded up, if anyone wants to add to the order send us a pm._


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hola!!! Have a good weekend*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Hola!!! Have a good weekend*


_Thank you Erika,, you have a good one to._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _We will be going to Flagstaff Az tonight, parts are loaded up, if anyone wants to add to the order send us a pm._


Thats some good ass service you got there Pedro....Delivering to the masses... 


What you going to see the Grand Canyon and get married??? Be safe playa


----------



## Don Pedro

Naw Ron...house call on the Navajo res with a regal.


----------



## nme1

Don Pedro said:


> Naw Ron...house call on the Navajo res with a regal.


te van a pelar los natives compa :ninja::biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I seen the trailer tire on FB...Got to watch out for the rocks on the roads,


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ron u on FB!!!! Thats crazy no way!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

not me, But I did see...I aint a FagBooker....

Black Magic is on FB business reasons..Not social....LOL


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> not me, But I did see...I aint a FagBooker....
> 
> Black Magic is on FB business reasons..Not social....LOL



_LoL!!!_


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I seen the trailer tire on FB...Got to watch out for the rocks on the roads,



_Went out to get a new tires put on and found a arrow head in the side wall....thats what happens when u turn down peyote!:420:_


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

The injians wasnt gonna take that house loss.....They tried to sabotage you...

Luckily there was no scalpings involved


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> The injians wasnt gonna take that house loss.....They tried to sabotage you...
> 
> Luckily there was no scalpings involved



_I had my Coronado Customs hat and Black Magic t/shirt,,,i guess between all the crown and cross logos they must've thought i was some kind of witch doctor using my "BLACKMAGIC",,,,,,,,,,,LOLOLOL_


----------



## Don Pedro

T T T


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

*Happy B-day * *Mr pedro.....*_From the _*Black Magic*_Family.....Have a drink on me, when u's in town_


----------



## rgarcia15928

UNITED DREAMS CC ROLLIN THRU CORONADO CUSTOMS........HAPPY BELATED BDAY DON P....


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> *Happy B-day **Mr pedro.....*_From the _*Black Magic*_Family.....Have a drink on me, when u's in town_


_Thanks Ron. LMK whats up for this weakend.._


----------



## Don Pedro

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS CC ROLLIN THRU CORONADO CUSTOMS........HAPPY BELATED BDAY DON P....


_Thanks Rick.._


----------



## Don Pedro

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Thanks for your order Mr. Pedro!!! 
Your 2nd pallet will be going out from KY today*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Thanks for your order Mr. Pedro!!!
> Your 2nd pallet will be going out from KY today*


_Good looking out._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _Thanks Ron. LMK whats up for this weakend.._


Naw its a wash...Lerenzo aint done....Stopp hoarding all them Marzocchi's I see you got boxes LOL....


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Naw its a wash...Lerenzo aint done....Stopp hoarding all them Marzocchi's I see you got boxes LOL....



_Might have to get that dude from storage wars to do the auction,,,lolol_


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs will also have the new gears in stock. 928-580-8196_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Coronado Customs will also have the new gears in stock. 928-580-8196_


*Yes you will. As soon as they arrive I will ship yours out*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Yes you will. As soon as they arrive I will ship yours out*


:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


>


*"CUANTO POR LAS NACHAS DONA CUCA????????????????????????????????????????"*


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *"CUANTO POR LAS NACHAS DONA CUCA????????????????????????????????????????"*


_Y asi esta mi vecina,,,:fool2:_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*At C. Customs we carry any dump, any Flavor... from Squares to Deltas... in stock.. hit us up!















*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Got Chrome Coils?? We Do!! Coronado Customs 928-580-8196







*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*CCE Hi-jacker set-up install is done n ready 4 the Streets! #GoodTimes CC #67' Impala








*


----------



## Erika CCE

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *CCE Hi-jacker set-up install is done n ready 4 the Streets! #GoodTimes CC #67' Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Great Install!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Cuantos Kieres Pedro?? LOL*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *Cuantos Kieres Pedro?? LOL*


_Did you forget i live near the border, gonna need them with these,,,,,:roflmao:








_


----------



## sureñosbluez

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *At C. Customs we carry any dump, any Flavor... from Squares to Deltas... in stock.. hit us up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a pair of deltas or oil system dumps


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Did you forget i live near the border, gonna need them with these,,,,,:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


*Dinero es dinero $$$ I'll take them pesos*


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

very nice gear guys . 
How would one of those del toro pumps work in my glasshouse


----------



## Don Pedro

75HouseofGlass said:


> very nice gear guys .
> How would one of those del toro pumps work in my glasshouse


_We are in the process of a new line of Bladder Pump. This has been a long process in the making. We do carry Piston Pumps in stock. _


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> _Y asi esta mi vecina,,,:fool2:_


*
IM COMING FOR A VISIT IN FEBRUARY CARNAL..... PRESENTA!!!* :naughty:


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> IM COMING FOR A VISIT IN FEBRUARY CARNAL..... PRESENTA!!!* :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homie. catch u on fb later. lol


----------



## Don Pedro

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homie. catch u on fb later. lol


Whats up playa,,,,,:h5:


----------



## Big_Money

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Got Chrome Coils?? We Do!! Coronado Customs 928-580-8196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's the price on 4 ton precut sent to 30504


----------



## 1966rag

how much for an adex candle


----------



## Don Pedro

Big_Money said:


> what's the price on 4 ton precut sent to 30504


_Pm Sent....._


----------



## Don Pedro

1966rag said:


> how much for an adex candle


_Pm Sent....._


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


>


Does that say "watermelons"? I was too distracted to read... 

como dice mi camarada "chichazos, chichazos"..!


----------



## Don Pedro

:twak:


----------



## 51/50

How much for a chrome pair of 16 &18 shipped to 85210


----------



## Don Pedro

51/50 said:


> How much for a chrome pair of 16 &18 shipped to 85210


_Pm sent_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja: sup player


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :ninja: sup player






_What up Don Perm,,,:h5:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## Don Pedro

_







_


----------



## down79




----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:* Hola Pedro! See u on fb*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:* Hola Pedro! See u on fb*



_Que onda Erika, let your boy know we still have a couple of NEW OG Marz gears that we're going to let go and putting the rest back in the cabinet._


----------



## Don Pedro

_We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

hno:


----------



## Erika CCE

:tongue: *TTT*


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

_R.I.P to the little homie and prayers to him family...


[h=3]Yuma Shooting Victim Identified; Vigil Held[/h]Posted: Oct 14, 2012 11:21 PM MST Story by Steven Commer, Reporter - email











*YUMA* - Friends and family gathered outside Jimmie Dee's bar Sunday night to say goodbye to Frank Salazar, Jr. Yuma police are confirming the identification of the 28-year-old shooting victim, who died outside the local bar early Friday morning.
During the daylight hours of Sunday, people who knew Franky Salazar stepped forward to raise money for his family. As night fell, they returned to the spot where Salazar was taken from them.
Sunday's candlelight vigil began after sundown on West Second Avenue where Salazar was murdered. People who knew him and loved him came to pay their respects and to honor his memory. Salazar's father was at the vigil. He expressed frustration with law enforcement.
Yuma police say while no arrests have been made in connection to the fatal shooting, their investigation is continuing. 
Earlier in the day, friends and family held a carwash to raise money for Salazar's family. The event took place at Elite Motor Sports in the 1300 block of South 3rd Avenue. Proceeds from the carwash will help the family with burial expenses and help provide for Salazar's two-month old son.
The family hopes to have services for Salazar this week.

_


----------



## Don Pedro

_I'm posting this up for a customer. 1993 fleetwood with out pumps and batteries for sale $2000 or trade for a running Toyota 2wd P/U or Chevy S-10 2wd P/U. Car does start and run and does need tlc. Car is now located in Yuma Az._​


----------



## omar.soto96

theirs another pic from when it got painted...:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## 1966rag

how much for the 11' and 13' gears


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for the homie


----------



## Don Pedro

_New CCE motors up for grabs.._


----------



## Don Pedro

Left over stock 2 NEW OG #9 & 2 NEW #11 Marz gears left.


----------



## Don Pedro

1 refurbished #9 & 1 refurbished #11 up for grabs.


----------



## Don Pedro

Your one stop shop for Rollin,Big Fish,Young Hogg and Low Rider Scene Magazine and DVD's.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

GOT COILS?


----------



## Don Pedro

1966rag said:


> how much for the 11' and 13' gears



_PM sent_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:



_Whats up Holmez,,_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _Whats up Holmez,,_


playa.. did'nt see you.. i seen mike.. you was do'n the ol hamburger no cheeees.


----------



## flaco78

Don Pedro said:


> oil system dump-black delta dump-blow proof dump-BMH chrome & polish LV Image dump-BMH Adell 2 raw finish dump-Reg Adex dump-Am Phenol connector


question on the oil system dump.is the coil completly round on these? or is it the same as the blowproof dump.


----------



## josephm86

Bought a piston setup from u need street motor chrome 8 cylynders


----------



## Don Pedro

flaco78 said:


> question on the oil system dump.is the coil completly round on these? or is it the same as the blowproof dump.


Pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro

josephm86 said:


> Bought a piston setup from u need street motor chrome 8 cylynders


Pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro

_Hit up Coronado Customs, authorized distributer for CCE Hydraulics and Black Magic Hydraulics in the south west for the new MARZOCCHI gears while supplies last.








_


*







*


----------



## down79

Got my chrome 8"cylinders today:thumbsup: Thank you vato.


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T


----------



## Don Pedro

down79 said:


> Got my chrome 8"cylinders today:thumbsup: Thank you vato.



:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> T.T.T



:wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Suuuuuup hoooooomie!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

All i gots to say is the Shopp Wagon Gonna be Serving People Real soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE SPECIAL WE GOT ON THE 480C DUAL PACKS!!!
CALL ME*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE SPECIAL WE GOT ON THE 480C DUAL PACKS!!!
> CALL ME*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> All i gots to say is the Shopp Wagon Gonna be Serving People Real soon! :thumbsup:


 :shocked: :around: hno: :run: :chuck: :sprint:


----------



## Don Pedro

The new MARZOCCHI gears have finally landed at Coronado Customs. Time to step up your game...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 560164
> 
> 
> 
> The new MARZOCCHI gears have finally landed at Coronado Customs. Time to step up your game...


*Call me carnal..*


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 560164
> 
> 
> 
> The new MARZOCCHI gears have finally landed at Coronado Customs. Time to step up your game...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Has anyone seen my dogg, he's missing??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> Has anyone seen my dogg, he's missing??
> 
> View attachment 560570


*Esta bien pedo laying in the alley...*


----------



## Don Pedro

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 560164
> 
> 
> 
> The new MARZOCCHI gears have finally landed at Coronado Customs. Time to step up your game...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> TTT



:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:*GM Don Pedro ke tal tu weekend?!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:*GM Don Pedro ke tal tu weekend?!*



_GM Erika, busy weekend, spent the weekend fabricating differentials and control arms._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _GM Erika, busy weekend, spent the weekend fabricating differentials and control arms._


*That's good!!! *


----------



## camargo4266

TTMFT


----------



## Don Pedro

Jr saying "what up pop"


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> :wave:


Going up there saturday,make sure shelves are stocked up..,


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> Going up there saturday,make sure shelves are stocked up..,



:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Toyota Axel Conversion For Impala 61-64 welded-up and ready for Chrome/Disk Brake kit. We build these in-house here @ Coronado Customs and are now offering them as a kit... Raw or Chrome To our Customers! Hit us Up! 928-580-8196 







*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Toyota Axel Conversion For Impala 61-64 welded-up and ready for Chrome/Disk Brake kit. We build these in-house here @ Coronado Customs and are now offering them as a kit... Raw or Chrome To our Customers! Hit us Up! 928-580-8196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam!


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## JUST2C

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 560164
> 
> 
> 
> The new MARZOCCHI gears have finally landed at Coronado Customs. Time to step up your game...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Impala Trailing Arms we BUILD in house for those riders out there with those 58-70 Impalas... Hitt us up! available in Chrome or Raw finish! CORONADO CUSTOMS 928-580-8196
*


----------



## down79

can you give me a price on some G body lower adjustable arms chrome. thanks


----------



## Don Pedro

down79 said:


> can you give me a price on some G body lower adjustable arms chrome. thanks



_Pm sent_


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Pm sent_


*SUP PEDRO?! I hope u had a good weekend*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *SUP PEDRO?! I hope u had a good weekend*


_Que onda Erika, It was quite, spent with the fam most of the weakend, By the way i need another batch or two of gears._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Que onda Erika, It was quite, spent with the fam most of the weakend, By the way i need another batch or two of gears._


*Spending time with the fam is the best Pedro u got to enjoy that! Orale I will call u en un rato*


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 














​


----------



## camargo4266

how's the Lincoln coming along


----------



## josephm86

ThAnks recieved order other day


----------



## 1966rag

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Toyota Axel Conversion For Impala 61-64 welded-up and ready for Chrome/Disk Brake kit. We build these in-house here @ Coronado Customs and are now offering them as a kit... Raw or Chrome To our Customers! Hit us Up! 928-580-8196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH ?


----------



## Don Pedro

Do to a tragic loss in the Coronado Customs family yesterday we will temporarly stop operations. We'll ck pm's when we can.


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

1966rag said:


> HOW MUCH ?


_Pm sent_


----------



## Don Pedro

_Gone but not forgotten...







_


----------



## flaco78

Don Pedro said:


> _Gone but not forgotten...
> 
> View attachment 566713
> _


R.I.P :angel:


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> _Gone but not forgotten...
> 
> View attachment 566713
> _


R.I.P.


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _Gone but not forgotten...
> 
> View attachment 566713
> _


rip :angel:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_Gone but not forgotten...

View attachment 566713
_[
RIP :angel:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _Gone but not forgotten...
> 
> View attachment 566713
> _[
> RIP :angel:


Thanks Playa..


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

no black friday specials this year homie??


----------



## Don Pedro

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> no black friday specials this year homie??



Got busy with everything going on. Lmk what you need and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> :wave:


Que onda carnal?


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

:420:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave: _*Hola Pedro ke tal tu dia del pavo lol! *_


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> :wave: _*Hola Pedro ke tal tu dia del pavo lol! *_



:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:fool2:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :fool2:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

is that Miss Parker....ooooooooowwwe


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*BIG BODY CADDY we just wrapped up here in the Shop!..*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Toyota/Impala Axel Conversion, Disk Brake Upgrade, Reinforced, Chromed out... Fully done up Here at C. Customs!







*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Caddy Uppers Fresh Out the oven... Headed to the Chrome Shop! Extended 1 1/2... Reinforced...Molded! Hitt us up for all your Custom Suspention Work .....C.Customs!! 
:thumbsup:






*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Check out Don Pedro Hott on the switch of this C.Customs Sponserd Wagon From Mexicali Mx!!!






*


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *BIG BODY CADDY we just wrapped up here in the Shop!..*
> View attachment 579072





WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Caddy Uppers Fresh Out the oven... Headed to the Chrome Shop! Extended 1 1/2... Reinforced...Molded! Hitt us up for all your Custom Suspention Work .....C.Customs!!
> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 579075
> *





WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *Check out Don Pedro Hott on the switch of this C.Customs Sponserd Wagon From Mexicali Mx!!!
> View attachment 579076
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homie wagon looks good


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


*Haha your so mean! You know it was a good fight and really wanted Marquez to win pero no keria ke Packman perdiera tan feo pobresito lol!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

_Sending the boys to the motherland. Came up on a gold mine,lol....._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

.....


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Have a good weekend Pedro!*_ :h5:


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

:guns:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:machinegun:


----------



## Erika CCE

_Hey you_:wave:_ Just want to thank you again for your order_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy holidays homie


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## JUST2C

Don Pedro said:


>


 RIP ORLIE OLD SHCOOL IS BEST SCHOOL


----------



## Don Pedro

_T T T_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

_Merry Christmas!!_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*happy holidays players*_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> _Merry Christmas!!_




:fool2:*CHAMMARITTAS GUEY! :fool2:*


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Don Pedro

Here's a set up redo on a budget we finished up last night.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> Here's a set up redo on a budget we finished up last night.
> 
> View attachment 592450


Looking good!



I got my flight booked carnal... hit me up...


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> Here's a set up redo on a budget we finished up last night.
> 
> View attachment 592450


*Looks good Pedro!*


----------



## Don Pedro

:h5:


Erika CCE said:


> *Looks good Pedro!*


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> :h5:


*I sent you a message on fb, avisame plz!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Pulling some major surgery on this baby lincoln.


----------



## camargo4266

hope my baby pulls thru her sugery


Don Pedro said:


> Pulling some major surgery on this baby lincoln.
> 
> View attachment 593186


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> Pulling some major surgery on this baby lincoln.
> 
> View attachment 593186


I've always liked that body style.....What you doing to her Pedro...


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I've always liked that body style.....What you doing to her Pedro...



List to to long to type, but I took a lot of pics of the crappy work that was previously done.


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## Don Pedro

_Another night in the dungeon freezing my butt off....._


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _Another night in the dungeon freezing my butt off....._


Shit I hear that. I was glassing my dash and shit wouldn't harden. Even with turbo heated rite on it.....
High of 35 today. This is some BS. We an t back east.


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Don Pedro

We've been installing our line of Coronado Customs chrome edition pumps on vip customers and now offering them to the public.
Here is a all chrome "back to basic's" front and back edition. Comes with 8" & 10" chrome cylinders, chrome fittings and dump body, chrome blocks, tanks, street motors and Coronado Customs steel backing plate kit. Regular cups, donuts, switches and solenoids. Hit us up for pricing and upgrades.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

thanks hoooooolms :h5:


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Don Pedro said:


> We've been installing our line of Coronado Customs chrome edition pumps on vip customers and now offering them to the public.
> Here is a all chrome "back to basic's" front and back edition. Comes with 8" & 10" chrome cylinders, chrome fittings and dump body, chrome blocks, tanks, street motors and Coronado Customs steel backing plate kit. Regular cups, donuts, switches and solenoids. Hit us up for pricing and upgrades.
> 
> View attachment 596084


Price on what you have pictured


----------



## Don Pedro

Pm sent.


----------



## Don Pedro

T T T


----------



## Big Papi

I need two 6 prong switches and a 15 foot #6 hose. How much shipped to 92563?


----------



## Don Pedro

Big Papi said:


> I need two 6 prong switches and a 15 foot #6 hose. How much shipped to 92563?


Pm sent..


----------



## Don Pedro

After a long search we found a cat that would fit in at the shop...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:chuck:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> T.T.T.



:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:inout:


----------



## lukie13




----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :thumbsup:


player :cheesy:


WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :inout:


player dos..:h5:


----------



## camargo4266

Hows the Lincoln coming along


----------



## Don Pedro

What's up Steve..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Can I get a hop in the single pump class..


Lil purple passion is smashin


Little test hop ... Got to tune her in a bit more...


----------



## camargo4266

Don Pedro said:


> What's up Steve..


Not much just wanna make she the old girl is gonna pull thru


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

camargo4266 said:


> Not much just wanna make she the old girl is gonna pull thru


She's being stuborn....


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Can I get a hop in the single pump class..
> 
> 
> Lil purple passion is smashin
> 
> 
> Little test hop ... Got to tune her in a bit more...



_Looking good Ron........_


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS IS HAVING A CONTEST!!! 
WHO EVER SELLS THE MOST WINS FREE LUNCH FOR A WHOLE WEEK! 
HELP YOUR SALES REP WIN *








​


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Single Pump #13 New style Marzocchi seems to be workin fine on the Homie Gavilan's Wagon.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Don't Forget to hit us up for all your custom suspention needs!







*


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*TTT.*


----------



## hittin back bumper

Good ppl to deal with, ordered coils and had em here in 2 days, these guys do good business, looking forward to doing more business with them in the future.


----------



## rider1Vlife

hittin back bumper said:


> Good ppl to deal with, ordered coils and had em here in 2 days, these guys do good business, looking forward to doing more business with them in the future.


X100000000


----------



## rider1Vlife

Whats up fellas,gonna be needing a axle for my 80 monte reinforced with molded powerballs.... hit me up i can drop it off next saturday...


----------



## Don Pedro

hittin back bumper said:


> Good ppl to deal with, ordered coils and had em here in 2 days, these guys do good business, looking forward to doing more business with them in the future.


_Thanks for the feedback homie..:thumbsup:_


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> Whats up fellas,gonna be needing a axle for my 80 monte reinforced with molded powerballs.... hit me up i can drop it off next saturday...



_Already got one ready for you..._


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> _Already got one ready for you..._


 Damn you guys work fast!!!!!! Be up there saturday


----------



## flaco78

how much to crome some gas tank straps for a g-body


----------



## Don Pedro

flaco78 said:


> how much to crome some gas tank straps for a g-body



Let me ck. I think I have a set already chrome. I'll have to ck in the where house.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT.......... PM SENT CARNAL.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _Thanks for the feedback homie..:thumbsup:_


hit me up hooooolms :cheesy:


----------



## josephm78

I need coils and shocks chrome


----------



## omaharyder

Coronado Customs good ppl to do business with got my deep cups today told yall ill be back keep doing yall thang over there


----------



## Don Pedro

josephm78 said:


> I need coils and shocks chrome



I'll ship your parts tommorow Joseph. Thanks again.


----------



## Don Pedro

omaharyder said:


> Coronado Customs good ppl to do business with got my deep cups today told yall ill be back keep doing yall thang over there



Thanks for the feedback homie.


----------



## Erika CCE

*HELLO!!! I'm waiting on ur phone call*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

see you in the morning players 12.30-1 am :cheesy:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :drama:


jus want to give a big thanks for have'n us down.. thanks for everything.. i had a blast.. :h5: & a special thanks to pedro & monica for put'n us up & letting us raid the fridge..:ninja:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

_T.T.T._


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup my :ninja:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:drama:


----------



## flaco78

Don Pedro said:


> Let me ck. I think I have a set already chrome. I'll have to ck in the where house.


any luck bro.


----------



## Don Pedro

flaco78 said:


> any luck bro.


Sorry about that. I couldn't find them.


----------



## flaco78

Don Pedro said:


> Sorry about that. I couldn't find them.


its all good thanx for looking,if i sent mine out could u guys crome them for me.


----------



## rider1Vlife

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :drama:


:ugh:



Don Pedro said:


> Sorry about that. I couldn't find them.


cheeees no burger


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Look out for more progress pics... C. Customs Back on this!*


----------



## camargo4266

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :ugh:
> 
> 
> cheeees no burger


No beer no trabajo


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

_Time to finally put the bullshit were it belongs, in the trash:finger:.....now time to get back in the dungeon...:banghead:_


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*If you dont know...Now you know!







*


----------



## rider1Vlife

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *If you dont know...Now you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaaaamn those are some nice pumps.......


----------



## sureñosbluez

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *If you dont know...Now you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *If you dont know...Now you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Those are some nice looking backing plates. :thumbsup:


----------



## down79

:thumbsup:


WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *If you dont know...Now you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup fam. Been awhile I been in here.


----------



## Don Pedro

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup fam. Been awhile I been in here.


_Whats up homie, busy as fuck down here, trying to get my head back on straight...._


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _Whats up homie, busy as fuck down here, trying to get my head back on straight...._


my dollar fat boy.. :shocked:


----------



## rider1Vlife

Whats up fellas?


----------



## Don Pedro

rider1Vlife said:


> Whats up fellas?



_Had a good time at your show yesterday homie..:thumbsup:_


----------



## rider1Vlife

Thanks bro, lll stop by this weekend,


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*GOOD FRIDAY!!*


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

Catch the new Rollin DVD at Coronado Customs.


----------



## Don Pedro

Another Coronado Customs/Black Magic creation....


​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

Putting up for sale the last of our china chrome wheel accessories. $120 set of 4 knock offs, lead hammers $25 each, large hex wrench $30 each. Last of the batch.


----------



## rider1Vlife

NICE WORK BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

:ATTN Customers:
Do to the recent fraudulent activity. We will no longer be using our cell phones for shop business. There will be a designated shop phone number with a voice service available when we are not able to answer calls. Phone calls and messeges will be monitored by a out side source and fraudulent or harrassing calls will be turned over to the proper authorities. We will still be taking care of our customers needs also on here.

Sorry for the inconvenience. Coronado Customs


----------



## omaharyder

whats up don i might need a spline key from you if you have one cause the one in my car now its making the whinning noise and if it fits a showtime pump its a chrome street setup how much


----------



## Don Pedro

omaharyder said:


> whats up don i might need a spline key from you if you have one cause the one in my car now its making the whinning noise and if it fits a showtime pump its a chrome street setup how much



_Got you homie, PM sent._


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :ATTN Customers:
> Do to the recent fraudulent activity. We will no longer be using our cell phones for shop business. There will be a designated shop phone number with a voice service available when we are not able to answer calls. Phone calls and messeges will be monitored by a out side source and fraudulent or harrassing calls will be turned over to the proper authorities. We will still be taking care of our customers needs also on here.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience. Coronado Customs


:ninja: :twak: :machinegun: :guns::sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> Another Coronado Customs/Black Magic creation....
> 
> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

:drama:


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

"A Day in THe Life of C.Customs"


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

[

_*franks hydraulics..

the real after hop..*_[


----------



## omaharyder

Got my stuff today thanks Don if I make it to az one of these I'll drop by


----------



## Don Pedro

omaharyder said:


> Got my stuff today thanks Don if I make it to az one of these I'll drop by



_Thanks homie._


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Royal Legacy

How much for a chrome whammy tank with rods?


----------



## Don Pedro

Royal Legacy said:


> How much for a chrome whammy tank with rods?


_Pm sent..._


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## ICED BOXX

feedback http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/364951-coronado-customz-yuma-az.html#post16609871


----------



## Don Pedro

ICED BOXX said:


> feedback http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/364951-coronado-customz-yuma-az.html#post16609871



:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

"Lyme Wire" a 65' we did some work on..1st place Full Custom in Mesa, Az this past weekend!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Another set Caddy uppers in the process!







*


----------



## Don Pedro

:guns:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:machinegun:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:sprint:


----------



## Don Pedro

New Super Duty Adex "raw finish" up for grabs. Retail price $599.00 will consider reseanable offer.


----------



## Don Pedro

A couple of 16" "raw finish" whammy tanks and 1" fuerte block back on the shelf. Hit us up.


----------



## CALI-JOE

Great products,fast shipping! Super person to deal with. Thank you!


----------



## Don Pedro

SO_CAL_JOE said:


> Great products,fast shipping! Super person to deal with. Thank you!




_Thanks for the feed back homie..:thumbsup:_


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Don Pedro

"SnowfLAKE"


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> "SnowfLAKE"
> 
> 
> View attachment 642577


LOOKING GOOD Pedro!!!!!!


----------



## TheShaw1965

Mike and Pedro from coronados customs are good people will take car of you..im a happy customer thanks Mike and Pedro for all the help on lyme wire!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

TheShaw1965 said:


> Mike and Pedro from coronados customs are good people will take car of you..im a happy customer thanks Mike and Pedro for all the help on lyme wire!


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*my dollar fat boy*_ :cheesy:


----------



## Don Pedro

TheShaw1965 said:


> Mike and Pedro from coronados customs are good people will take car of you..im a happy customer thanks Mike and Pedro for all the help on lyme wire!


----------



## Don Pedro

Decided to put my Lac up for sale. 1996 fleetwood, car is stock. Cold ac all the bells and whistles. $3000 Obo, car will be sold with stock wheels. Inbox me for inquireies. Located in Yuma Az.

​


----------



## Hope84

To Pedro what are your hours of operation on Saturday ?? What num . Can you be reached at ?


----------



## Don Pedro

Hope84 said:


> To Pedro what are your hours of operation on Saturday ?? What num . Can you be reached at ?


inbox me.


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## Don Pedro

Sent your DVDs Ozzy.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*my dollar fat boy*_ :cheesy:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*my dollar fat boy*_ :cheesy:


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup my :ninja:'s


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

*Lincoln Lowers Fresh out the oven..Ready for the Chrome Shop!! Hit us Up for all Yo Suspention needs!! ...Coronado Customs......







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

i said large frys :twak: :guns:


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:Hola Senor Pedro!


----------



## hafi888

Wow nice build of that car i see in the ic that what is the purpose for lifting the car?Car color is too much superb...


----------



## Don Pedro

hafi888 said:


> Wow nice build of that car i see in the ic that what is the purpose for lifting the car?Car color is too much superb...


whick car?


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

:h5:


----------



## Big_Money

how much for some molded lowers for a g body, chrome?


----------



## Don Pedro

Big_Money said:


> how much for some molded lowers for a g body, chrome?



Pm sent...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :ninja:


_Whats up playa? Got a order cumming up,,,lol_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_115 degree weather and still baking in the shop....W.T.F.N._


----------



## down79

Whats up Pedro..payment sent for chrome lower adj. arms. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

down79 said:


> Whats up Pedro..payment sent for chrome lower adj. arms. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## A&R

Don Pedro said:


> Pm sent...


how much for some molded control arms 59 impala no plate just raw


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

A&R said:


> how much for some molded control arms 59 impala no plate just raw



_Pm sent_


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## down79

Great seller..came through once again..thank you homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*my dollar fat boy*_ :cheesy:[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> Don Pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 649282
> [/Q
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Pedro

down79 said:


> Great seller..came through once again..thank you homie


_Anytime holmezz. Just trying to add a lil BlackMagic to your car....lol_


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*my dollar fat boy*_ :cheesy:[/Q
> 
> 
> 
> Don Pedro said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 649282
> [/Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _wheres my chrili fritos?_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## camargo4266

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife

Give me a call


----------



## Don Pedro

Ttt


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

Hit us up for your chrome needs.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> Hit us up for your chrome needs.


my chrome fat boy..:cheesy:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> my chrome fat boy..:cheesy:









_OH SNAPS, WHAT UP PLAYA..._


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 671326
> _OH SNAPS, WHAT UP PLAYA..._


sup holms.. :h5:


----------



## Ariztlan

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bro. Jus wanted to show some love. Haven't been in here in awhile.


----------



## Don Pedro

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup bro. Jus wanted to show some love. Haven't been in here in awhile.


_whats good brutha, just trying to put up with this heat and these sack chasers,lol._


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Don Pedro

Still have a few CCE comp motors in stock, hit us up.


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> :nicoderm:


:ninja:


----------



## flaco78

how much to crome so 8in cylnders.


----------



## Don Pedro

flaco78 said:


> how much to crome so 8in cylnders.


_Pm sent_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*pm sent*_..


----------



## Don Pedro

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*pm sent*_..


My chrome Fat Boy...:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Don Pedro said:


> _whats good brutha, just trying to put up with this heat and these sack chasers,lol._


Hahaha u said sack chasers. Good shit homie. Keep up the solid work.


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

:ninja:


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Can I get a price for a marz rebuild kit and one of those cce comp motors shipped to 79601? The seals I need are the ones that have the red and black seals?


----------



## Don Pedro

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Can I get a price for a marz rebuild kit and one of those cce comp motors shipped to 79601? The seals I need are the ones that have the red and black seals?



_Pm sent_


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

my dollar fat boy


----------



## Don Pedro

Here's a sneak peak on a quick lil install on my 98 TC.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## down79

Can you give me a price on a adex to 73129


----------



## Don Pedro

down79 said:


> Can you give me a price on a adex to 73129


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*My 98 Town Car "El Padrino" built here @ Coronado Customs in Yuma Az using the parts we sell off the shelf, Black Magic Hydraulics, CCE, Interstate Batteries, Carling switches, Accumax solenoids, Adex dumps with 1" BMH lincoln spoon extenders. Lil sunday cruiser.*


​


----------



## rider1Vlife

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

1st place finish first time out can't be to bad.


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro

Used OEM 98 Town Car air ride bags $70.00 plus shipping.


----------



## rider1Vlife

T.T.T.


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

*T.T.T*


----------



## Don Pedro

*1'' Cadillac/ Caprice upper Arms Fully Boxed, Molded, Tripple Plated $450.00 plus shipping with core exchange ... Ready To ship Today.. Pay-Pal Ready Text @ 928-366-7158 *


----------



## rider1Vlife

Don Pedro said:


> *1'' Cadillac/ Caprice upper Arms Fully Boxed, Molded, Tripple Plated $450.00 plus shipping with core exchange ... Ready To ship Today.. Pay-Pal Ready Text @ 928-366-7158 *


NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro

2 refurbished #11 G-Force gears $60.00 each shipped or both $100.00 both shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.

​


----------



## Don Pedro

New Super 16 gear, $100 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.
​


----------



## Don Pedro

#9 Marzocchi, very little use, $165.00 shipped in the USA, pay pal ready.
​


----------



## Don Pedro

*We have a couple of new CCE comp motors left in stock. 
Qty 1 - $135.00 shipped or Qty 2 - $260.00 shipped.
*


​


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

i have a question about my frame i have a fbss air setup and wanted to switch to juice i need to get the frame reinforced how much to fix my spring pockets a mild wrap on the stress pionts and chain the rear to do a standing 3 a lil chipping 30" plus and keep it reliable cause its my daily i dont want it on the ground like 3" off the ground just incase i have to drive it home if something goes wrong


----------



## Don Pedro

L1ncr1d3r said:


> i have a question about my frame i have a fbss air setup and wanted to switch to juice i need to get the frame reinforced how much to fix my spring pockets a mild wrap on the stress pionts and chain the rear to do a standing 3 a lil chipping 30" plus and keep it reliable cause its my daily i dont want it on the ground like 3" off the ground just incase i have to drive it home if something goes wrong



:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_T.T.T_​


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats crackin Pedro...Any shows coming up soon...


----------



## Don Pedro

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Whats crackin Pedro...Any shows coming up soon...


*Nothing worth it.*


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## BIG_JAE

you guys hiring? graduated with a welding degree, certificates in fab and pipe, ill be down there this friday..have a job in tucson but all my family is in yuma...jason 805-7201170 sorry no text

made the notch and spare tire mount


notch


----------



## jspekdc2

Got my package today.. Very pleased and good seller.. Will buy again soon.. 
Thanks again Don Pedro!!


----------



## rider1Vlife

TTT


----------



## 1953

how much whould it cost to get a 1953 chevy 2 door 30'' hop big 3 wheel


----------



## 1953

4 pump 8+ baterys 8'' front 14''+ rear


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

BIG_JAE said:


> you guys hiring? graduated with a welding degree, certificates in fab and pipe, ill be down there this friday..have a job in tucson but all my family is in yuma...jason 805-7201170 sorry no text
> 
> made the notch and spare tire mount
> 
> 
> notch


Sik!


----------



## NIMSTER64

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE OF THESE?



WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> CHROME SOLENOID BLOCKS, Yeah we Got'em too!! CORONADO CUSTOMS


----------

